# 

## mamut 74

czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów stosował ten produkt?

http://isobooster.pl

----------


## Jani_63

Kolejna izolacja refleksyjna.
Będzie Ci ciężko zdobyć opinie użytkowe, bo takie "cudowne" wynalazki nie budzą zaufania.
Choćby przykład: 
- lambda (0,010) lepsza od Aerogels'u, najlepszego izolatora cieplnego na świecie.
Ale też jestem ciekawy czy użytkownicy podzielą się wrażeniami  :wink:

----------


## imported_Kiciuś

Wtam!

Tez musze wybrac izolacje, ale sie wacham czy Isobooster jest dobry.

----------


## imported_Kiciuś

Nie rur, poddasza, skosow i stropu miedzy poddaszem a strychem. A tu pojawia sie Isobooster. Czy sie do tego nadaje?. Jeszcze malo ludzi go wypobowalo i niewiele wiadomo.
pozdrawiam

----------


## mamut 74

> Nie rur, poddasza, skosow i stropu miedzy poddaszem a strychem. A tu pojawia sie Isobooster. Czy sie do tego nadaje?. Jeszcze malo ludzi go wypobowalo i niewiele wiadomo.
> pozdrawiam


zgadza się, jeżeli jest to dobry produkt to można by dać wełnę między krokwie a na to isobooster i po sprawie

----------


## fossebastian

> czy ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów stosował ten produkt?
> 
> http://isobooster.pl


Witam , jestem wykonawcą (poddasza etc.etc.) materiał fajny prosty w montażu , i z tego co mi mówili moi klienci  to spełnia swoją rolę.Szczególnie latem( warunek zaciemnione okna) a i zimą  jest ok.Nikt nie narzeka  a wykonanych jest przeze mnie kilka domków.Nie jestem anonimowy , tel do mnie w sprawie pytań 607 098 852 .pozdr

----------


## Fiz

ile to kosztuje ?

----------


## Jani_63

Albo podaje niekompletne dane, albo do izolacji podszedł... no właśnie jak?
Zawierzył ulotkom reklamowym, i pewnie nawet nie może tego reklamować bo nie zachował odpowiednich grubości "poduszek
 powietrznych" o których wspominają w swoich materiał producenci izolacji refleksyjnej.
Zresztą czas upływa, a psalmy pochwalne na jej temat wśród użytkowników jakoś się nie pojawiają.

----------


## mamut 74

o ile się nie mylę to ktoś bufor tym ocieplał i żadna rewela

----------


## Jani_63

Fakt rewelacji nie było.
Bufor był ocieplany (owijany) Alufoxem... ale to nie ja.

----------


## mamut 74

wiem że są izolacje na rynku europejskim gdzie 2cm zastępuje 20, wykorzystywane są przez NASA do ociepleń promów kosmicznych, stosowane są w budownictwie ale czy można je kupić u nas tego nie wiem

----------


## podol151

widzę że od 2 lat kiedy kupowałem maty isooboster nie wiele sie zminilo i nadal w necie nie mozna znalejsc zbyt wiele opini uzytkownikow na temat tego produktu. ja kupilem te maty 2 lata temu i pamietam jak zona mi odradzala bo mowila ze to nowosc i pewnie to jakas lipa, ostatnio sama wrocila do tego tematu jak dowiedziala sie ze nasz sasiad ktory ma taki sam segment pali rocznie o prawie tone ekogroszku wiecej a temperature w domu zima utrzymujemy mniej wiecej na tym samym poziomie 23-24stopnie, na dodatek powiem ze nie kupil on wcale naj tanszej waty z hipermarketow tylko porzadna wate renomowanej marki po prawie 30zł za metr. dzis z zona polecamy juz wszystkim znajomym i nikt nam nie powiedzial zeby byl nie zadowolony.

----------


## mostek

hmm, fajnie jakby ktos wymyslil jakis material z próżnią ... nawet by centymetr wystarczyl ,,, a jakby bylo cieplutko ...

----------


## DIY

> hmm, fajnie jakby ktos wymyslil jakis material z próżnią ... nawet by centymetr wystarczyl ,,, a jakby bylo cieplutko ...


Służę pomocą posiadam panele o grubości 3cm i lambdzie 0,007

----------


## karoka65

Czeka mnie również docieplenie poddasza i od jakiegoś czasu też rozważam isobooster, myślałem dać część wełny a od wewnątrz dołożyć te folie.
Nie jest to tanie bo już od jakiegoś czasu jest wystawiane na alledrogo. Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu.
Krokwie nie są za wysokie a obniżać już nie chcę, wełna musiała by stykać się z matą i poduszki by nie było.

----------


## adkwapniewski

Daj sobie spokój z isoboosterem , przecież to folia bąbelkowa podklejona aluminium ... 

Aerogel to inna sprawa , sam bym kupił gdyby nie cena i docieplił szpalety przy oknach dachowych.

@DIY napisz coś więcej o tych próżniowych panelach.

----------


## Aedifico

> Czeka mnie również docieplenie poddasza i od jakiegoś czasu też rozważam isobooster, myślałem dać część wełny a od wewnątrz dołożyć te folie.
> Nie jest to tanie bo już od jakiegoś czasu jest wystawiane na alledrogo. Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu.
> Krokwie nie są za wysokie a obniżać już nie chcę, wełna musiała by stykać się z matą i poduszki by nie było.


 Masz zamiarać ocieplać tylko na wysokoś krokwi ?

----------


## Kamil324

> Czeka mnie również docieplenie poddasza i od jakiegoś czasu też rozważam isobooster, myślałem dać część wełny a od wewnątrz dołożyć te folie.
> Nie jest to tanie bo już od jakiegoś czasu jest wystawiane na alledrogo. Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu.
> Krokwie nie są za wysokie a obniżać już nie chcę, wełna musiała by stykać się z matą i poduszki by nie było.


Ja będę ocieplał Isoboosterem pod koniec czerwca . Kolega tym ocieplał dwa lata temu i jest super zadowolony , jestem u niego częstym bywalcem i sam mogłem się przekonać - w domu gorąco a i w portfelu sporo zostaje . Cena isoboostera jest bardzo przystępna porównując do wełny dobrej jakości , no chyba że myślisz o jakimś badziewiu z marketu . Jeśli chcesz połączyć z wełną to myślę że przestrzeń między wełną a isoboosterem lepiej żeby była .

----------


## karoka65

> Masz zamiarać ocieplać tylko na wysokoś krokwi ?


Tak.

----------


## krzysiekkukl11

Kupując ten produkt ryzykowalem, bo nie mialem zbytnio od kogo zasięgnąc opinii na jego temat. Ale ponieważ mialem dość wyrzucania w błoto pieniędzy na stara izolacje która kompletnie sie nie sprawdzala, ciagle tylko podchodzila wilgocia, postanowilem wyprobować cos nowego. Roznica jest kolosalna. Isobooster jest swietna izolacja, co najlepiej widac po rachunkach. W domu ogrzewam olejem, widze znacza oszczednosc w spalaniu i duza roznice w rachunkach. Teraz jestem w trakcie robienia remontu u moich rodziców i ocieplam im dach wlasnie isoboosterem, bo poprzednia izolacja zsiala tylko spustoszenie i zostawila wiecej strat niz koprzysci.

----------


## Aedifico

> Tak.


To chyba nie najlepszy pomysł.

----------


## kristiano

Te panele Aerogel tyle kosztuja, czy co kolego?? Bo to jakoś drogo wychodzi... Ja niedawno skonczyłem budowę domu i ocieplałem isobosterem. Nie wychodzi wcale drogo, a słyszałem i czytałem sporo pozytywnych opinii na jego temat od ludzi, którzy już to wyprubowali. Ja też puki co jestem zadowolony i mam nadzieję, że tak pozostanie.

----------


## manio444

Witam, montowałem isoboostera zimą tego roku w ganku. Podczas mrozów sprawdził się świetnie, ale 100% satysfakcji uzyskałem, kiedy sprawdził się również latem, szczególnie podczas największych upałów. W ganku, nawet w momencie gdy słońce do niego wpadało i grzało było chłodno i przyjemnie, natomiast w części domu nieocieplonej isoboosterem m.in w salonie, przy zasłoniętych roletach było duszno i gorąco. Właśnie zakupiłem maty isobooster do ocieplenia reszty domu. Polecam wszystkim niezdecydowanym.

----------


## maggs1

> nie mam nigdzie isoboostera, dom mam ocieplony normalne styropianem i wełną, w salonie i sypialniach jest teraz w te upały normalnie, a w piwnicy jest bardzo chłodno, piwo które tam stoi nie potrzebuje schładzania w lodówce, nadaje się wyśmienicie do spożycia
> 
> dlaczego


bo kiedy piwo ma odpowiednią temperaturę to zawsze nadaje się do spożycia  :smile: 

zastanawiam się tylko dlaczego osoby polecające isoboostera zarejestrowały się na forum aby o tym napisać?!?

----------


## kaszpir007

Kurcze czemu Ci co opowiadają o super właściwościach Isoboostera i że on taki super i wogóle mają po jeden lub kilka wpisów ?
Nie dziwi to  :wink: 
A jeśli używali to zapewne dysponują zdjęciami ze swojej budowy , bo nie wierzę że nie robili zdjęć , to czemu nie pokażą  :wink:  ?

Jak dla mnie niestety to zwykłe wpisy sprzedawców ...

Sam byłem zainteresowany (i jestem) Isobosterem ale jakoś nie do końca wierzę że kilka folli bąbelkowych i kawałek folii aluminiowej daje tak świetne rezultaty ...

A że termowizja pokazuje cuda to chyba nic dziwnego , bo to nie zaleta Isobostera a folii aluminiowej ...

Co do Isoboostera ..

Według producenta użycie 2 warstw T2 + jednej T1 jest odpowiednikiem wełny 30cm (0,04).

Czyli na moim przykładzie.
Dach do zrobienia 150m2.

Jedna rolka 15m2 T2 to 300zł , jedna rolka T1 to około 250zł.

Czyli w moim przypadku potrzebuje 20 rolek T2 (czyli koszt 6000zł) + 10 rolek T1 (koszt 2500zł).
Czyli muszę wydać 8500zł aby uzyskać taki opór cieplny jak przy 30cm wełny 0,04 ...

Dla przykładu i porównania ...
Chcę kupić 300m2 wełny Pink 15cm (0,04). Będą 2 warstwy po 15cm. Koszt w moim przypadku 300 x 9zł = 2700zł ...

Czyli 3x taniej !!!

Isobooster sądzę że może i jest ciekawym produktem ale nie w tej cenie ...

----------


## karoka65

Kaszpir również byłem mocno zainteresowany ale jak piszesz warto to przeliczyć a i te opinie nie wydają się zbyt wiarygodne   :smile: 
Skończyło się na wełnie.

----------


## karoka65

Aha, mogę ci polecić Ursa Pure One białą.
Nie kitują z tym pyleniem i wygłuszaniem. Kolega który pracuje w budownictwie już ponad 30 lat mówi że czegoś takiego jeszcze nie kładł, można się w niej położyć i spać, tak dokładnie powiedział  :smile: 
Żeby była jasność, nie sprzedaję takich rzeczy a może tydzień temu zakończylem montaż.

----------


## kaszpir007

Już kupiłem ...
Kupiłem wełnę koncernu Owens Corning - Pink 0,04 15cm.
Cena 8,99 za m2 ...

Co do wełny. Już to wełnę miałem , bo rok temu kupowałem bo troszkę polepszałem ocieplanie poddasza i poprawiałem po wykonawcy.
I jeśli chodzi o wełnę to niemalże nie pyli , i w bardzo niskim stopniu jest drażniąca dla skóry , dróg oddechowych. Do tego jest dość sprężysta , osiąga swój wymiar ...
Jak dla mnie rewelacja jak za taką cenę ...

A Isoboster ?
Gdyby kosztował 1/3 ceny to może by było warto , ale płacenie 3x tyle co za wełnę o zbliżonych parametrach to lekka przesada , tym bardziej że ciężko ocenić jakiej jakości jest naprawdę te ocieplenie ...
Tym bardziej jak człowiek poczyta o sposobie montażu to trzeba tworzyć szczeliny powietrzne , więc tak naprawdę grubośc ocieplenia jest i tak większa ...

A sugerowanie się tymi "listami pochwalnymi" przez klientów też zbytnio nie ufam. Są to zapewne listy pochwalne pisane pod "zamówienie" sprzedawcy i nie wiadomo czy firma nie płaci za takie listy pochwalne , bo nie widzę poowdu aby jakaś firma wypisywała takie "referencje" za darmo , bo i jaki by miała by w tym cel i zysk ?

 :wink:

----------


## karoka65

Przeliczyłem podobnie jak TY i wyszło za drogo. Posta poprawiłem bo nie wiem czy do mnie piłeś. Dałem link tylko żeby pokazać a kupiłem z jakiejś firmy chyba koło Sieradza ale nie mają teraz wystawionej to wstawiłem pierwszy link z brzegu jaki się wyświetlił na alledrogo.

----------


## Aedifico

Niewiarygodne jakie ludziom można wciskać kity.

----------


## janciownik

Po mojemu ludzie co zachwalają cokolwiek mając jeden wpis to zwykłe sk...syny, wprowadzający ludzi w błąd - jestem totalnie niedoświadczony, i właśnie przez takich sk.....synów prawie zamówiłem isooboster, na szczęście nikt mi nie chciał o nim nic powiedzieć a wręcz zostałem zlinczowany za pytania o niego to go przetestowałem i nie kupiłem ...

----------


## krzysiekkukl11

Nie mogę odpwiadać za wszystkich ale ja jestem człowiekiem który w zyciu wybiera nowatorskie rozwiązania na isoboostera się odważyłem  dlatego że stare ocieplenie wełną mowiackrotko nawaliło. Żeby nie być goło słownym i uniknąć obelg innych użytkowników że cała moja historia jest zmyślona(czy nie dziwi niektórych ze ludzie którzy na roznych forach cos chwalą lub krytykują na innych maja po kilka a nawet kilkanaście tysięcy komentarzy? Dla mnie osobiście to dziwne bo kiedy Ci ludzie maja tyle czasu żeby pisc? Nie spia? Nie pracują ? może maja w tym po prostu jakiś interes, a może zbudowali już chyba ze 100 domów, że  tak wszystkim ”dobrze” doradzają )  dodam zdjęcia które pokazują to o czym już kiedyś pisałem. Pozdrawiam :wink: 

http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/8PKvE1WcEEi/1
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/5jJS8ddGlIC/2
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/1FcoTlU77TI/3
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/1bfbkUo7RyG/4
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/98iH9Zlqblw/5

----------


## krzysiekkukl11

Nie mogę odpwiadać za wszystkich ale ja jestem człowiekiem który w zyciu wybiera nowatorskie rozwiązania na isoboostera się odważyłem  dlatego że stare ocieplenie wełną mowiackrotko nawaliło. Żeby nie być goło słownym i uniknąć obelg innych użytkowników że cała moja historia jest zmyślona(czy nie dziwi niektórych ze ludzie którzy na roznych forach cos chwalą lub krytykują na innych maja po kilka a nawet kilkanaście tysięcy komentarzy? Dla mnie osobiście to dziwne bo kiedy Ci ludzie maja tyle czasu żeby pisc? Nie spia? Nie pracują ? może maja w tym po prostu jakiś interes, a może zbudowali już chyba ze 100 domów, że  tak wszystkim ”dobrze” doradzają )  dodam zdjęcia które pokazują to o czym już kiedyś pisałem. Pozdrawiam :wink: 
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/8PKvE1WcEEi/1
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/5jJS8ddGlIC/2
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/1FcoTlU77TI/3
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/1bfbkUo7RyG/4
http://krzysiekkukl11.wrzuta.pl/obraz/98iH9Zlqblw/5

----------


## fossebastian

> Kurcze czemu Ci co opowiadają o super właściwościach Isoboostera i że on taki super i wogóle mają po jeden lub kilka wpisów ?
> Nie dziwi to 
> A jeśli używali to zapewne dysponują zdjęciami ze swojej budowy , bo nie wierzę że nie robili zdjęć , to czemu nie pokażą  ?
> 
> Jak dla mnie niestety to zwykłe wpisy sprzedawców ...
> 
> Sam byłem zainteresowany (i jestem) Isobosterem ale jakoś nie do końca wierzę że kilka folli bąbelkowych i kawałek folii aluminiowej daje tak świetne rezultaty ...
> 
> A że termowizja pokazuje cuda to chyba nic dziwnego , bo to nie zaleta Isobostera a folii aluminiowej ...
> ...



Witam

wg moich wyliczeń  to koszt docieplenia isobooster 2 xT2 + T1 to 7350 zł , ale ten system zapewni termoizolację na poziomie domu energooszczędnego , myślę że po tej zimie bedę mógł to udowodnić, kilkoro z moich klientów zgodziło się zrobić badania termowizyjne i mi je udostepnić . 
Chciałbym abyś po ociepleniu ta wełną  zrobił badania i pochwalił się wynikami , czy ktokolwiek  może się wogóle podzielić informacjami  popartymi badaniami?
i folie aluminiowe nie mają większego wpływu na wynik badań termowizyjnych, wpływ ma zamknięte powietrze , 
ja natomiast  mam wrażenie że ci specjaliści od ,,duuuzo wpisów " to sprzedawcy zmartwieni spadającą sprzedażą  wełny.


Jak parę lat wcześniej wchodziła na rynek blachodachówka to każdy mówił że to cieniutka blacha , jak ona ma wytrzymać  próbę czasu!!!
nie ma to jak ETERNIT ! I co czy ktoś stosuje eternit????
Technologia jest dla ludzi .

----------


## fossebastian

krzysiekkukl11 bardzo prosze prześlij mi kilka zdjęć tych z wełną mineralną na pryv 
[email protected]

z pewnością będziesz bardziej zadowolony z termoizolacji  , 

pzdr  zwolennik isobooster

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam
> 
> wg moich wyliczeń  to koszt docieplenia isobooster 2 xT2 + T1 to 7350 zł , ale ten system zapewni termoizolację na poziomie domu energooszczędnego , myślę że po tej zimie bedę mógł to udowodnić, kilkoro z moich klientów zgodziło się zrobić badania termowizyjne i mi je udostepnić . 
> Chciałbym abyś po ociepleniu ta wełną  zrobił badania i pochwalił się wynikami , czy ktokolwiek  może się wogóle podzielić informacjami  popartymi badaniami?
> i folie aluminiowe nie mają większego wpływu na wynik badań termowizyjnych, wpływ ma zamknięte powietrze , 
> ja natomiast  mam wrażenie że ci specjaliści od ,,duuuzo wpisów " to sprzedawcy zmartwieni spadającą sprzedażą  wełny.
> 
> 
> Jak parę lat wcześniej wchodziła na rynek blachodachówka to każdy mówił że to cieniutka blacha , jak ona ma wytrzymać  próbę czasu!!!
> ...


to czy dach będzie ciepły odpowie ci parametr U czyli współczynnik przenikania ciepła, żeby isoboosterem uzyskać dany parametr trzeba wydać około 3 razy więcej niż na wełne zachowując ten sam współczynnik. w takim wypadku badania termowizyjne pokarzą tylko czy ekipy ocieplające nie popełniły jakiejś gafy przy ocieplaniu dachu, bo za ciepłote danego materiału odpowiadają jego parametry oraz grubość zastosowanego materiału.

----------


## Jani_63

> Kupując ten produkt ryzykowalem, bo nie mialem zbytnio od kogo zasięgnąc opinii na jego temat. Ale ponieważ mialem dość wyrzucania w błoto pieniędzy na stara izolacje która kompletnie sie nie sprawdzala,* ciagle tylko podchodzila wilgocia,* postanowilem wyprobować cos nowego. Roznica jest kolosalna. Isobooster jest swietna izolacja, co najlepiej widac po rachunkach. W domu ogrzewam olejem, widze znacza oszczednosc w spalaniu i duza roznice w rachunkach. Teraz jestem w trakcie robienia remontu u moich rodziców i ocieplam im dach wlasnie isoboosterem, bo poprzednia izolacja zsiala tylko spustoszenie i zostawila wiecej strat niz koprzysci.


Za błędy wykonawcze nie odpowiada materiał z jakiego jest wykonana izolacja.
Dla mnie ten argument jest kompletnie pozbawiony sensu.
Zastanów się raczej czy zawilgocenie wełny brało się ze złej paroizoloacji, czy masz przecieki w dachu.
Bo jeśli to drugie, to mimo że nie będziesz tego widział problem dalej pozostał i gdzieś ta wilgoć musi się podziać.





> ja osobiście zarejestrowałem się 7 lat temu,  wychodzi więc że średnio piszę 3 posty dziennie, czyli zjada mi to  jakieś 15-20min na dobę, faktycznie muszę się zwolnić z pracy i  zrezygnować ze snu żeby dalej tutaj pisać


 :big grin:

----------


## fossebastian

> nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarką, to że twój produkt jest bardzo drogi w stosunku do efektów to nie oznacza już ze wszyscy na tej planecie kombinują tak jak ty
> 
> co do tych badań to lepiej się nie ośmieszaj, bo nie ma żadnej możliwości żebyś w praktyce udowodnił że coś za 7350zł jest tańsze od czegoś za 2700zł i nawet humaniści już wiedzą że za bardzo z tym marketingiem popłynąłeś
> 
> PS a co do dowodów to przejrzyj sobie dzienniki budowy co poniektórych z duża liczbą wpisów, bo niektórzy to są już na tym forum tak długo że nie dość że się wybudowali to już mieszkają, i mogą ci prosto w twarz rzucić kilka zeszłorocznych rachunków za CO tak niskich że będziesz musiał położyć 5xT2 za 15tyś żeby im dorównać


Chwała humanistom!!!  jakoś nie widzę ani tych rachunków ani  żadnych badań  termowizyjnych z wełną ,jeśli ktoś chce -niech sobie dociepla  czym chce ,jego sprawa , czas pokaże kto ma rację , 
a i jeszcze jedno ja nie chce udowadniać że coś za 7350 jest "tańsze" od czegoś za 2700 , tylko lepsze
pzdr

----------


## autorus

Jak często mam inne zdanie tak w tym wypadku popieram kolegę *mpoplaw*

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja również popieram kolegę mpoplaw.

----------


## fossebastian

> a kiedy konkretnie zamierzasz to udowodnić ?? jesteś tutaj od maja i jak na razie nic się nigdzie nie pojawiło, ile potrzebujesz czasu na zebranie dowodów ??
> 
> PS mało kto z nas energooszczędnych wydaje na CO rocznie >2000zł, więc nie wysilaj się i nie próbuj udowadniać że folia bąbelkowa za 7350zł jest lepsza bo daje rachunki 3000/rok/CO bo ciebie po prostu wyśmieją


jesteś z Łodzi a ja z Piotrkowa , to nie daleko , z chęcią się pofatyguję aby porozmawiać ...
Ja w przeciwieństwie co do niektórych nie wypowiadam się krytycznie na temat  jakiegoś materiału , skoro nawet nie poznałem tego materiału , i jeszcze jest takie powiedzenie że ten kto mówi że się na wszystkim zna tak naprawdę może znać się tylko powierzchownie.
Przeglądałem wpisy niektórych forumowiczów , ich wypowiedzi  były powierzchowne. 
Forum trochę zaczyna przypominać forum na ONET , zdominowane przez ludzi specjalnie zatrudnionych.Spotykam się  z wieloma ludźmi którzy budują domy , oni nie mają czasu na umieszczanie po kilkaset wpisów na forum . Przypomina mi to trochę znudzonego sprzedawcę w hurtowni materiałów budowlanych....

----------


## autorus

*mpoplaw*zgódź się , potem opowiesz  :smile:  Kurczę a ja się załapałem jako znudzony sprzedawca w hurtowni  :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

> jesteś z Łodzi a ja z Piotrkowa , to nie daleko , z chęcią się pofatyguję aby porozmawiać ...
> [...]
> Forum trochę zaczyna przypominać forum na ONET , zdominowane przez ludzi specjalnie zatrudnionych.Spotykam się  z wieloma ludźmi którzy budują domy , oni nie mają czasu na umieszczanie po kilkaset wpisów na forum . Przypomina mi to trochę znudzonego sprzedawcę w hurtowni materiałów budowlanych....


Tym bardziej nie znam nikogo budującego, komu chciałoby się jechac kilkadziesiąt kilometrów, aby przekonywać kogoś do zastosowania jakiegoś materiału izolacyjnego  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> jesteś z Łodzi a ja z Piotrkowa , to nie daleko , z chęcią się pofatyguję aby porozmawiać ...
> Ja w przeciwieństwie co do niektórych nie wypowiadam się krytycznie na temat  jakiegoś materiału , skoro nawet nie poznałem tego materiału , i jeszcze jest takie powiedzenie że ten kto mówi że się na wszystkim zna tak naprawdę może znać się tylko powierzchownie.
> Przeglądałem wpisy niektórych forumowiczów , ich wypowiedzi  były powierzchowne. 
> Forum trochę zaczyna przypominać forum na ONET , zdominowane przez ludzi specjalnie zatrudnionych.Spotykam się  z wieloma ludźmi którzy budują domy , oni nie mają czasu na umieszczanie po kilkaset wpisów na forum . Przypomina mi to trochę znudzonego sprzedawcę w hurtowni materiałów budowlanych....


ja też jestem z łodzi i jak chcesz to ci pokarze te mostki przy wełnie,  w suficie mam 3 warstwy(razem40cm), w skosach 2(razem 30cm)... (wełna ursa platinum u=032) 
wszystkie mniej dostępne miejsca zapianowane.  Mój współczynnik U jest na poziomie 0,1

----------


## krzysztofjablo

> Witam
> 
> wg moich wyliczeń  to koszt docieplenia isobooster 2 xT2 + T1 to 7350 zł , ale ten system zapewni termoizolację na poziomie domu energooszczędnego , myślę że po tej zimie bedę mógł to udowodnić, kilkoro z moich klientów zgodziło się zrobić badania termowizyjne i mi je udostepnić . 
> Chciałbym abyś po ociepleniu ta wełną  zrobił badania i pochwalił się wynikami , czy ktokolwiek  może się wogóle podzielić informacjami  popartymi badaniami?
> i folie aluminiowe nie mają większego wpływu na wynik badań termowizyjnych, wpływ ma zamknięte powietrze , 
> ja natomiast  mam wrażenie że ci specjaliści od ,,duuuzo wpisów " to sprzedawcy zmartwieni spadającą sprzedażą  wełny.
> 
> 
> Jak parę lat wcześniej wchodziła na rynek blachodachówka to każdy mówił że to cieniutka blacha , jak ona ma wytrzymać  próbę czasu!!!
> ...


fossebastian dam ci pewną radę , to forum nie służy do darmowej reklamy!!! wykup kilka artykułów ,reklam a  ci którzy teraz cię  krytykują będą zachwalali ten produkt.Sam pracowałem w firmie takiej jak ta to wiem jak to wygląda od środka . Specjalistami są po napisaniu kilku artykułów i to w dodatku  z folderów producentów. Sami nie potrafią podać żadnych konkretnych kontrargumentów.poczytałem sobie to wiem .Najpierw zapłać za reklamę ....
Mój znajomy kupił isobooster , ja tego nie zrobiłem  , zaufałem wełnie .żałuję jak cholera .właśnie za te rachunki które miały być niższe.
teraz to on się śmieje.

----------


## firewall

Odnoszę wrażenie że ktoś cierpi na rozdwojenie jaźni i zaczyna pisać sam do siebie.

----------


## autorus

:cool:  ja tez

----------


## BCS

Mam pytanko czy analizował ktoś jak to działa, wg mojej wiedzy jest to dobrze zamknięte suche powietrza- czyli współczynnik koło 0,02w/m2 + folia odbijająca promieniowanie cieplne - to wszyscy wiedzieli, ale jak im wychodzi te parę razy lepiej, niż wełna tej samej grubości, a nie dwa razy, domniemam iż szczegół tkwi w szczelinie, którą to producent na każdym miejscu podkreśla stosować -niby (i tu mogę się grubo mylić) dla lepszego odbicia promieniowania cieplnego, a wg. mnie jest to dodatkowa gratisowa poduszka z suchego powietrza nieprzewodząca ciepła z poddasza . A z pakietu isobooster + szczelina powietrznej da się już doliczyć izolacyjności proporcjonalnej do wełny. Czy musi być szczelina dla lepszego odbicia podczerwieni?, Ile razy gorsza będzie wersja bez szczeliny? (ta szczelina nie pasuje mi też ze względów p.poż.)

----------


## TAGBA

> Mam pytanko czy analizował ktoś jak to działa, wg mojej wiedzy jest to dobrze zamknięte suche powietrza- czyli współczynnik koło 0,02w/m2


Wg. moich informacji w fizyce budowli współczynnik oporu cieplnego powietrza przy grubości warstwy powietrza 5mm = 0,11 m2*K/W i im większa gr. warstwy tym opór większy.

----------


## fossebastian

> to czy dach będzie ciepły odpowie ci parametr U czyli współczynnik przenikania ciepła, żeby isoboosterem uzyskać dany parametr trzeba wydać około 3 razy więcej niż na wełne zachowując ten sam współczynnik. w takim wypadku badania termowizyjne pokarzą tylko czy ekipy ocieplające nie popełniły jakiejś gafy przy ocieplaniu dachu, bo za ciepłote danego materiału odpowiadają jego parametry oraz grubość zastosowanego materiału.



co do współczynnika U masz rację , prz wyliczeniach nalezy brać pod uwagę opory materiałów , oraz opory pustek powietrznych 
,Rsi , Rse, opory pustek powietrznych zgodne z tabelą PN-EN ISO 6946 – tablica 2
wynik maty T2+T2 - współczynnik U -0,159   Maty T2+T2+T1  - współczynnik U -0,127  
dla nie wtajemniczonych domy energooszczędne powinny miescić się w przedziale 0,2-0,15    domy pasywne 0,15-0,1  

niektórzy podważają badania termowizyjne , pewnie znajdą się i tacy którzy będa starali się podwazyć wyliczenia 
korzystałem ze  wzoru U= 1/Rt  nie zmieni to faktu iż coraz więcej jest zadowolonych ludzi którzy zastosowali ISOBOOSTER 
a coraz więcej słyszy się o niezadowoleniu ludzi którzy zastosowali wełne o zaniżonych parametrach , licząc na  krótkoterminowe oszczedności 
zapraszam do dyskusji  607 098 852

----------


## wasiu809

aerożel !!!! tylko aerożel  :smile:

----------


## fossebastian

> nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarką, to że twój produkt jest bardzo drogi w stosunku do efektów to nie oznacza już ze wszyscy na tej planecie kombinują tak jak ty
> 
> co do tych badań to lepiej się nie ośmieszaj, bo nie ma żadnej możliwości żebyś w praktyce udowodnił że coś za 7350zł jest tańsze od czegoś za 2700zł i nawet humaniści już wiedzą że za bardzo z tym marketingiem popłynąłeś
> 
> PS a co do dowodów to przejrzyj sobie dzienniki budowy co poniektórych z duża liczbą wpisów, bo niektórzy to są już na tym forum tak długo że nie dość że się wybudowali to już mieszkają, i mogą ci prosto w twarz rzucić kilka zeszłorocznych rachunków za CO tak niskich że będziesz musiał położyć 5xT2 za 15tyś żeby im dorównać


tak jak obiecywałem , w tym roku zrobiliśmy kolejne badania termowizyjne poddaszy , wyniki - rewelacyjne, przy zastosowaniu dwóch warstw  T2  współczynnik U wynosi 0,15  natomiast  dla systemu pasywnego  współczynnik u wyniósł 0,04    , bez żadnych mostków termicznych itp 
ściana z płyt KG osiągnęła  temp 19 st C przy temperaturze powietrza  17,5 st C   dla laików normy  przewidują  przegrody pasywne  od 0 do 0,15 , przegrody energooszczędne  od 0,15 do 0,20   dopuszczalna  granica wynosi 0,25   
chętnym do zobaczenia raportów   podaję maila do mnie  [email protected] 
co do ceny , z pewnością  jest porównywalna z wełną o współczynniku 0,33  ale i tak  ISOBOOSTER jest zdecydowanie lepszy , a coś co jest lepsze  jest z reguły warte swojej ceny. teraz ja oczekuję  na możliwość obejrzenia raportów waszych raportów  z waszych domów,  proszę o jakieś konkretne dowody  że przy zastosowaniu 254 cm wełny osiągniecie taki rezultat.

----------


## fossebastian

czekam na te rachunki...... już kilka miesięcy i nic.......




> nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarką, to że twój produkt jest bardzo drogi w stosunku do efektów to nie oznacza już ze wszyscy na tej planecie kombinują tak jak ty
> 
> co do tych badań to lepiej się nie ośmieszaj, bo nie ma żadnej możliwości żebyś w praktyce udowodnił że coś za 7350zł jest tańsze od czegoś za 2700zł i nawet humaniści już wiedzą że za bardzo z tym marketingiem popłynąłeś
> 
> PS a co do dowodów to przejrzyj sobie dzienniki budowy co poniektórych z duża liczbą wpisów, bo niektórzy to są już na tym forum tak długo że nie dość że się wybudowali to już mieszkają, i mogą ci prosto w twarz rzucić kilka zeszłorocznych rachunków za CO tak niskich że będziesz musiał położyć 5xT2 za 15tyś żeby im dorównać

----------


## fossebastian

radzę się dopytać co do skuteczności isobooter, jesli chcesz uzyskać efekt 30 cm o współczynniku 0,044 wełny z marketu to wystarczy że położysz 1 warstwę T2 .....  efekt podobny ...he he  



> Kurcze czemu Ci co opowiadają o super właściwościach Isoboostera i że on taki super i wogóle mają po jeden lub kilka wpisów ?
> Nie dziwi to 
> A jeśli używali to zapewne dysponują zdjęciami ze swojej budowy , bo nie wierzę że nie robili zdjęć , to czemu nie pokażą  ?
> 
> Jak dla mnie niestety to zwykłe wpisy sprzedawców ...
> 
> Sam byłem zainteresowany (i jestem) Isobosterem ale jakoś nie do końca wierzę że kilka folli bąbelkowych i kawałek folii aluminiowej daje tak świetne rezultaty ...
> 
> A że termowizja pokazuje cuda to chyba nic dziwnego , bo to nie zaleta Isobostera a folii aluminiowej ...
> ...

----------


## rutramonk

Witam,
nie wiem czy dyskusja jeszcze trwa, ale jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć jak zachowuje się wełna po kilkunastu latach użytkowania na poddaszu, chętnie wrzucę raport termowizyjny. Wydaje mi się, że wełna pomału odejdzie do lamusa. Zbyt wiele wad i zbyt dużo nowoczesnych materiałów, które tych wad nie mają.
Pzdr.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam,
> nie wiem czy dyskusja jeszcze trwa, ale jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć jak zachowuje się wełna po kilkunastu latach użytkowania na poddaszu, chętnie wrzucę raport termowizyjny. Wydaje mi się, że wełna pomału odejdzie do lamusa. Zbyt wiele wad i zbyt dużo nowoczesnych materiałów, które tych wad nie mają.
> Pzdr.


to ja poproszę

----------


## rutramonk

> to ja poproszę


Witam. Przepraszam, że tyle to trwało, ale nie mogłem znaleźć raportów. Poniżej linki do 2 zrzutów. Badania zrobione przed remontem, po kilku latach użytkowania pomieszczenia z dociepleniem wełną ok. 25 cm. 
Wywaliłem wszystko i włożyłem 3 warstwy isobostera 4 cm.
Teraz jest nieporównywalnie. Poprawa jest diametralna. 2 zimy potwierdziły jakość tego "wynalazku".
Niestety nie mam raportu po remoncie. Ale właściwie nie było potrzeby wydawać pieniędzy. Jest rzeczywiście ciepło
Pzdr.

----------


## www111

witam,
powiem krotko.... 300zl za 15m2 foli babelkowej to chyba jakis zart. 
25m2 folii babelkowej kosztuje 12,68zl

----------


## Barth3z

A folę bąbelkową aluminiową można kupić za ok. 2zł za 1m2. Czym ona różni się od isobooster?

PS. Zobaczcie, że każdy pozytywny post na temat isobooster jest od ludzi (pewnie tego samego człowieka), którzy dopiero założyli konto na FM  :wink:  To już dno, żeby tak chamsko promować produkt isobooster ... Nawet jeśli byłby on tak zajebisty, to sposób w jaki jest on "wciskany" na tym forum powoduje, że wręcz zniechęca do jego zakupu ... Żenujące!!

----------


## rutramonk

Witam,
zawsze możecie użyć zwykłej folii bąbelkowej. Ja bym się nie odważył podjąć takiego ryzyka.

A przede wszystkim chciałem pokazać co się dzieje z wełną po kilku latach. Pogadajcie z wykonawcami z dużym doświadczeniem i takimi, którzy nie siedzą w kieszeni u wełniarzy.
Ja tu nic nie promuję, ale radzę się zastanowić przed użyciem właśnie wełny jako ocieplenia. Ja mam akurat isobooster i spełnia on moje oczekiwania, ale są też pewnie inne alternatywne rozwiązania.
A swoją drogą najbardziej sceptyczni są ci,którzy nawet tych materiałów na oczy nie widzieli.
Wszystkim Miłego Dnia

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

A skąd wiesz co.się będzie działo z folią po paru latach?

----------


## rutramonk

> A skąd wiesz co.się będzie działo z folią po paru latach?


Nie wiem co może się dziać. Wodą nie nasiąknie (jak wełna), bo to polietylen, nie opadnie bo jest dokładnie przymocowany, nie zagrzybieje i nie wiem co tam jeszcze mogłoby mnie niepokoić. Mają testy na trwałość na 70 lat. Wystarczy.

Na zachodzie używają takich materiałów od lat, a u nas tylko wątpliwości i lęki bo to "nowość". Jaka to nowość? Poszukajcie w sieci. Są materiały anglojęzyczne. Technologia ma swoje początki pół wieku temu.

A jak ktoś boi się nowoczesności to jest tak szeroka gama materiałów i innych  wełen, że jest z czego wybierać.
"Wolnoć Tomku..." jak pisał poeta.

Wszystkim miłego dnia.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

no tak ale u siebie masz działanie promieni   uv

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Sorry ale nie mogę edytować na komórce. Chodzi o to że folie niszczy promieniowanie uv. Chociaż swego czasu były w sprzedaży systemy nibco. Rury do wody łączone na klej.gwarancja niby 50 lat ale pękały zwyczajnie pi kilku

----------


## JACUR

I co czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie w ociepleniu isoboosterem ?

----------


## JACUR

Ponawiam pytanie czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie w ociepleniu isoboosterem

----------


## myszaxs

Witam!!! 
Zdecydowaliśmy ocieplić poddasze matami  ISOBOOSTER  Po kilku wieczorach spędzonych na szukaniu informacji w internecie (niestety jest ich niewiele, ale nikt z osób które ociepliły tą metodą nie napisał nic złego wręcz przeciwnie same pozytywy), oraz po oględzinach poddasza już ocieplonego i użytkowanego zdecydowaliśmy że wybieramy Isobooster. Łatwość montażu powoduje obniżenie kosztów robocizny ponieważ położymy to sami Cena dosyć przystępna porównując cenę bardzo dobrej wełny jaką mieliśmy w planach położyć. Trwałość, parametry, obrazy z kamery termowizyjnej oraz opinię osoby która ma to u siebie w domu przekonały nas.

----------


## sewerynslowi

witam,

możesz mi powiedzieć gdzie, u kogo oglądałeś takową izolację? chciałbym podjechać i samemu wykonać badanie termowizyjne - mam możliwość użycia urządzenia do badania  :smile: 

dzięki z góry na namiary

----------


## מרכבה

> Witam!!! 
> Zdecydowaliśmy ocieplić poddasze matami ISOBOOSTER Po kilku wieczorach spędzonych na szukaniu informacji w internecie (niestety jest ich niewiele, ale nikt z osób które ociepliły tą metodą nie napisał nic złego wręcz przeciwnie same pozytywy), oraz po oględzinach poddasza już ocieplonego i użytkowanego zdecydowaliśmy że wybieramy Isobooster. Łatwość montażu powoduje obniżenie kosztów robocizny ponieważ położymy to sami Cena dosyć przystępna porównując cenę bardzo dobrej wełny jaką mieliśmy w planach położyć. Trwałość, parametry, obrazy z kamery termowizyjnej oraz opinię osoby która ma to u siebie w domu przekonały nas.


 tak nas też przekonałeś  :smile: 
swoimi dwoma postami na forum  :smile: 
tak owa folia jest ok ... pod warunkiem że kosztulje do 6 zł za 1m^2 ... 
Następne pytanie rodzi się ... jak przeźroczysta jest ta folia ? czy robi dokładnie to co pustka powietrzna ? tylko w tedy te warstwy foli mają sens ...
inaczej ... można sobie pomarzyć :smile: 




> W wypadku ISOBOOSTER ze względu na niejednorodność materiałową produktu, trudno jest określić współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ. Dla celów porównawczych jednak, podajemy ten parametr jako wypadkową z uzyskanej w badaniach wartości oporu cieplnego i przekroju poprzecznego.


 tak  :smile:  nie da się  :smile:  :big lol: 




> Ważne aby pamiętać, że dla uzyskania optymalnych parametrów odbicia promieniowania cieplnego, po zewnętrznych stronach układu mat należy zachować szczeliny powietrzne. Między matami np. w zestawie T2+T2 nie trzeba zostawiać wolnej przestrzeni. Poszczególne warstwy mogą do siebie szczelnie przylegać.
> Pokazuje to poniższy schemat.


 nawet jak jest tam 1cm powietrza ...w takie postaci że jest czysta lambda ... dla niego czyli 0,02 W/m*K ... to daje R 0,5 m^2*K/W plus wartość wartość oporu 
dzięki powłoce nisko emisyjnej ... koło 0,4 m^2*K/W . co daje R 0,9 m^2*K/W...

Czyli liczbowo miało by to sens ... pod warunkiem że .. pustka powietrzna ... 
będzie mogła być zastąpiona lambdą o wartości jak dla nieruchomego powietrza...
co nie jest do końca możliwe ... np XPS.... ma jeszcze mniejsze przestrzenie.

To samo uzyskamy ... dając zwykłą folię bąb ... i na to folię alu ...
chodzi o koszt ... co z tego że rozwiązanie ... jest liczbowo zachęcające ...skoro cena będzie się równać np 20zł ... m^2 ...
za 4- 6 zł ... kupuję ... dobra na paroizolację  :smile:

----------


## myszaxs

> tak nas też przekonałeś 
> swoimi dwoma postami na forum 
> tak owa folia jest ok ... pod warunkiem że kosztulje do 6 zł za 1m^2 ... 
> Następne pytanie rodzi się ... jak przeźroczysta jest ta folia ? czy robi dokładnie to co pustka powietrzna ? tylko w tedy te warstwy foli mają sens ...
> inaczej ... można sobie pomarzyć
> 
>  tak  nie da się 
> 
> 
> ...


WITAM
Na forum jestem kilka dni dlatego mam tylko dwa posty a jeśli chodzi o Isobooster  to nie zamierzałam nikogo przekonywać do czegoś czego sama jeszcze dobrze nie znam tak jak pisałam widziałam jak wygląda Isobooster położony na poddaszu oraz rozmawiałam z ludźmi którzy tak właśnie ocieplili poddasze i to mnie przekonało a cena dokładnie 19 zł może i jest wygórowana,  ale jeśli parametry mają być bardzo dobre to nie można tego nazwać wysoką ceną nawet za folię bąbelkową  Tak czy inaczej ja tą metodą ocieplam u siebie i bardzo chętnie za rok czy dwa podzielę się wrażeniami z użytkowania
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sewerynslowi

a masz jakieś zdjęcia prac u siebie i możesz je wrzucić na forum?
chętnie bym obejrzał :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Tak jak się obawiałem cena ... właśnie ta cena ... chyba że ... pomyślimy że to dodatkowy gratis ... i paroizolacja ... 
za około 5-6 zł tyle to powinno wartować ... sorry ...

----------


## myszaxs

> a masz jakieś zdjęcia prac u siebie i możesz je wrzucić na forum?
> chętnie bym obejrzał


Jeśli nic się nie zmieni to zaczniemy układać w sobotę i na pewno wstawię zdjęcia

----------


## מרכבה

Ja widzę dla tego materiału całkiem inne zastosowanie ... gdzie każdy cm się liczy ale sza...
A przy izolowaniu ... dachów ... to tak po środku  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

Na all.. aluminiowa folia bąbelkowa kosztuje 3zł/m2

----------


## מרכבה

> Na all.. aluminiowa folia bąbelkowa kosztuje 3zł/m2


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

tom się uradował ... tak jak czułem  :smile:  to powinno kosztować z 6zł... za dwie warstwy ... :smile:

----------


## myszaxs

> tom się uradował ... tak jak czułem  to powinno kosztować z 6zł... za dwie warstwy ...




Śmieszne to jest to kiedy na jakiś temat wypowiadają się osoby które nie widziały nigdy jak wygląda Isobooster   Wyjaśniam: mata ISOBOOSTER T2 składa się z *ośmiu* warstw folii bąbelkowej przełożonej czterema warstwami folii aluminiowej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> Śmieszne to jest to kiedy na jakiś temat wypowiadają się osoby które nie widziały nigdy jak wygląda Isobooster Wyjaśniam: mata ISOBOOSTER T2 składa się z ośmiu warstw folii bąbelkowej przełożonej czterema warstwami folii aluminiowej. Pozdrawiam





> Ze względu na brak europejskich norm określających sposób testowania termoizolacji refleksyjnych, badania przeprowadzono w warunkach laboratoryjnych, metodami przewidzianymi dla izolacji tradycyjnych, ograniczających przewodzenie ciepła (badanie aparatem hot plate).
> 
> Przy zastosowaniu takiego sposobu, uzyskano wartości współczynnika oporu cieplnego R odpowiednio: dla ISOBOOSTERT2 – 1,45 (m *K/W), a dla ISOBOOSTERT1 - 1,15 (m *K/W).


 ha  :smile: 
... no ...to ja już pytani nie mam ...  :jaw drop:  
zwykłe najzwyczajniejsze oszustwo  :smile:  a skąd ? ponieważ ... jak by ktoś ... wiedział jak działa izolacja ... refleksyjna ... to ... by wiedział że ta folia nie pomaga ... działa jak zwykły EPS... czego mamy dowód ...
Folia musiała by być zawieszona czysto w powietrzu !!!




> Dla potrzeb dopuszczenia naszych produktów do obrotu na terenie Polski (uzyskania Aprobaty Technicznej), wykonano także badania w Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej w Warszawie.
> 
> Ze względu na brak europejskich norm określających sposób testowania termoizolacji refleksyjnych, badania przeprowadzono w warunkach laboratoryjnych, metodami przewidzianymi dla izolacji tradycyjnych, ograniczających przewodzenie ciepła (badanie aparatem hot plate).


 Pierdoły a okna to niby jak się bada ?  
jak ktoś nie wie to zapraszam na PRz  :smile:

----------


## myszaxs

Ok to dlaczego osoby użytkujące Isobooster tak go chwalą? Gdyby było coś nie tak to na pewno znalazłaby się gdzieś taka opinia  Ja przeszukałam wiele stron w internecie i nikt nic złego nie napisał oprócz osób, które negatywnie podchodzą do tego tematu i krytykują coś czego nie przetestowali

----------


## מרכבה

No właśnie ... zawiodłem się bo liczbowo daje się wyprowadzić że to prawda ... a badania swoje ...ponieważ ...
folia bąbelkowa niszczy ten efekt ... ponieważ ... więcej strat idzie przez przewodzenie ...coś jak by EPS'a przedzielić folią ... efekt żaden ...bez foli ... cdn
jedna szczelina z folią daję ... R 0,66 m^2*K/W ... skrót ... ponieważ jeszcze zależy od emisyjności .. ale różnica będzie bardzo mała ...
tak że liczbowo ... dało by dla 4 warstw ... 2,64 bardzo dobry wynik zgoła 10 cm EPS'a ...
przy grubości ... koło 5 cm.. 

Miałem epizod z oknami ... tzn z szybą ... z obliczeń ... wynikało ... U 0,34 ... bardzo mało jak dla szyby ... z samym powietrzem ... sekret tkwił w powłokach nisko emisyjnych ...
Różnica między obliczeniami ... a stanem faktycznym powstała w wyniku ...
niedopatrzenia ..w jednym ustawieniu ,... ponieważ wynik z lab wyszedł ...
U 0,47 też nieźle ...ale można osiągnąć to mniejszym kosztem...
ponieważ było 5 szyb... i 4 komory ...

W przypadku isoboostera ... jak pisałem efekt niweczy folia bąbelkowa ...
i wychodzi ciut lepiej jak zwykły EPS... a to ze względu że tylko część promieniowania jest odbijane ...
do teoretycznej mocy brakuje ... koło 45%...  stąd efekt lepszy można zrobić...
dając tą powłokę zatopioną w cieniutką folię ... co by powłoka alu się nie utleniała ...
co nie jest takie bez zasadne ... np płyty CD ...

Trafili w ślepą drogę ... a nie potrzebnie ...

----------


## myszaxs

Znam osobę która uczestniczyła w  testach  Isoboostera w  Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej gdzie po przeprowadzonych badaniach uznano to jako świetny materiał izolacyjny i wydano aprobatę techniczną Ja nie znam się na liczbach ale  przeprowadzone badania wypadły pozytywnie, poza tym bardzo dobre opinie osób użytkujących są dla mnie dość istotne Nie wiem dlaczego  tak Pan krytykuje tę formę ocieplenia i zniechęca osoby, które zastanawiają się nad Isoboosterem może warto spróbować, porównać w użytkowaniu z innymi materiałami a dopiero później krytykować.

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie wiem dlaczego tak Pan krytykuje tę formę ocieplenia i zniechęca osoby, które zastanawiają się nad Isoboosterem może warto spróbować, porównać w użytkowaniu z innymi materiałami a dopiero później krytykować.


Porównanie w użytkowaniu ... dość ciężka sprawa  :smile: 
Nie potępiam ... tylko widzę że w ślepą drogę zabrnęli ...
ja widząc te liczby wiem ... co oznaczają  :sad:  
http://www.isobooster.pl/specyfikacja_techniczna.php widać na wykresie ... dokładnie zgadza się z wyliczeniami ... fizyka budowli budownictwo ogólne TOM II ...str 134 .



> Przy zastosowaniu takiego sposobu, uzyskano wartości współczynnika oporu cieplnego R odpowiednio: dla ISOBOOSTERT2 – 1,45 (m *K/W), a dla ISOBOOSTERT1 - 1,15 (m *K/W).


1,25 m^2*K/W ... daje około 4 cm styropianu lambda 0,04 W/mK ...  
czyli te 1,45 ... będzie koło 5cm EPS'a ... grubość izolacji z isoboostera 4cm ...  a tak być nie musi...
co widać po wykresie ... użycie folii w szczelinie taka jak tam przedstawiono dało ... R ... ponad 0,7 m^2*K/W... po stronie ciepłej...
trafili w ślepą drogę ...
ponieważ robiąc warstwę z 5mm szczeliną uzyskamy efekt ... o oporze R 2.0. m^2K/W ... co daje około 8cm...
styropianu ... mając warstwę ... około 25 mm ... proste ...da się ? 
błąd tkwi w folii...zwiększa o około 45% przewodność ...stąd tak owe liczby.
Wystarczy że folia nie jest dobrze rozdzielona ... z czym mamy do czynienia.

----------


## myszaxs

Przepraszam ale niezbyt rozumiem o co chodzi w tym zdaniu "Wystarczy że folia nie jest dobrze rozdzielona ... z czym mamy do czynienia"  O jakie rozdzielenie chodzi?

----------


## מרכבה

> Przepraszam ale niezbyt rozumiem o co chodzi w tym zdaniu "Wystarczy że folia nie jest dobrze rozdzielona ... z czym mamy do czynienia" O jakie rozdzielenie chodzi?


 o taką rozdzielność aby jedna warstwa foli nie stykała się z drugą ...
inaczej efektywność równała by się jednej warstwie takiej że foli.
I właśnie ta folia bąbelkowa widać źle rozdziela ... te folie ...  sprowadza się do efektu jak by zrobić przekładaniec ... z styropianu ...
stąd lepiej jak między foliami nie ma wypełniacza ... tak jak w oknach ...
Jak pisałem mi dla 5 szyb w tym 3 co mają powłoki low E ... udało się uzyskać ... wynik U 0,47 ... W/m^2*K .. co daje opór cieplny równy 2,06 ... m^2*K/W... co daje około 8cm EPS'a...
tak że to nie jest tylko teoria ... 

aby nie być goło słony .
Wniosek nasuwa się sam ... jeśli w oknie przy warstwie powietrza 16mm ... da się osiągnąć takie wartości ... to czemu nie można tego zrobić ... dla powłok ... z folii ... 
jest i obliczone w programie ... i doświadczalnie potwierdzone ...

no jakie to efekty daje ... bodaj jedna warstwa ..takiej że folii ... z alu...
jeśli ściana ma opór cieplny koło R 1,25 ... standard z końca lat 80... U ściany około 0,7 ...
to dodanie warstwy ... o oprze ... 0,66 ... jak by nie było ... prawie połowę poprzedniego oporu ... i jak ma nie poprawić osiągów ...
poprawi ...  
Wniosek jest prost... kto ma chęci poszuka sobie foli alu zabezpieczonej ... folią PE...
i zrobi ... sobie kanapkę jaką będzie chciał ... różnica będzie w ... oprze zastępczym pustki powietrznej ... przy czym kres ... przyrostu .. oporu jest dla około 20mm ...
dając po 1cm...  opór jednej przestrzeni ... około 0,6 ... m^2*K/W ...
oczywiście z folią/alu ... bez tego foli  1cm daje około 0,12

----------


## myszaxs

Isobooster montuje się z co najmniej 2 cm szczeliną między warstwami Cytat ze strony producenta *"Przede wszystkim należy zwrócić uwagę na zachowanie 2-centymetrowych szczelin powietrznych by zapewnic własciwe parametry odbicia promieniowania cieplnego"*
Być może ma Pan rację w swoich teoriach, obliczeniach, wyliczeniach itp Mnie przekonała praktyka Maty już czekają na montaż Niestety nie udało się zacząć w sobotę tak jak obiecywałam ale w najbliższym czasie startujemy 
Pozdrawiam zwolenników i przeciwników Isoboostera  :smile:

----------


## wielecki

Mam pytanie skąd bierze sie owo promieniowanie które to isobooster tak skutecznie odbija, zwłaszcza na poddaszu,? Chyba nie od komina nagrzanego do 100 stopni :bash:

----------


## מרכבה

Wszystko co ma jakąś energię ... a ją ma ... bo te 309,615 K ... nad zero bezwzględne.
I każde ciało ... emituję energię cieplną ... warunek musi być to ośrodek przeźroczysty. cdn

----------


## wielecki

Ale co emituje podczerwień na poddaszu w stopniu usprawiedliwiającym  jego odbijanie, Sciany, podłoga, komin emitują sladowe ilosci promieniowania a do dachu dochodzi jeszcze mniej. Zakładam że nie ma tam pierwotnego (porządnego) żródła podczerwieni typu koza żeliwna, bo nawet jeżeli jest tradycyjny kaloryfer to reflektory stosujemy  w bezpośrednim jego sąsiedztwie- wydziela on stosunkowo mało promieniowania żeby je był sens odbijać na odległość.

----------


## מרכבה

hmmm...
wszystko co jest na poddaszu zostało kiedyś np "nagrzane" i teraz .. część ciepła ulatuje ... przez promieniowanie ... część przez konwekcję, część przez przewodzenie.
Płyta Gk... np "świeci" w kierunku ... np foli z powłoką z alu ... ta jest wstanie tego promieniowania dalej przekazać x ... 
i tak to odbywa ... ponieważ płyta gk ... ma emisyjność np 0,9 ... a folia ...0,05.
A tak owe wymiany odbywają się w ośrodkach "przeźroczystych np powietrze ...  szyby itp... inaczej jak dwa ciała się stykają mamy do czynienia z przewodzeniem .
Oczywiście ... w mikro skali też zachodzą te zjawiska ... np w wełnie mineralnej.. w bardzo małych przestrzeniach ... jednak to jest pierdółka ...

----------


## wielecki

Wszystko się zgadza  z tą fizyką wskażnikami itp. tylko chodzi o żródło promieniowania podczerwonego na poddaszu bo np podłoga o temperaturze 20 stopni wydziela marginalne ilosci promieniowania, wiec co chcemy odbijać tą nieszczesną folia?

----------


## מרכבה

W tym sens że nie potrzeba źródła...w tak dobitnym stopniu jakim jest koza, farelka itp...
zatrzymujemy to co emituje każde ciało posiadające energię.
i chodzi o dalsze przekazywanie ... jak by tak nie było to byś siebie nie widział w kamerze termowizyjnej  :smile:

----------


## wielecki

Nie prawda, nie zatrzymujemy wszystkiego, zatrzymujemy to co jest ekonomicznie uzasadnione. Przecież nie izolujemy żarówki żeby nie promieniowała  na scianę  bo  promieniowania tego jest tak mało że rachunek ekonomiczny tego nie wytrzyma.

----------


## wielecki

Widzę siebie w kamerze termowizyjnej ale to nie znaczy że wydzielam tyle promieniowania że trzeba odbijać je od dachu żebym nie złapał chrypki. :tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

> Widzę siebie w kamerze termowizyjnej ale to nie znaczy że wydzielam tyle promieniowania że trzeba odbijać je od dachu żebym nie złapał chrypki


 jest to element .... strat ciepła ...  ok... równie dobrze można to zatrzymać przez materiał o wysokim oporze termicznym typu EPS.
czyt styropian.
Rozpatruję sytuację gdy nie ma innej izolacji niż folie refleksyjne ... które też mogą tak ową rolę spełnić ... wymagają niestety pustki powietrznej 
w okolicach tego co jest w szybach zespolonych.
I właśnie okno jest tu doskonałym przykładem że "ciepło" można zatrzymywać nie tylko izolacją typu styropian ... ale tak że właśnie powłokami niskoemisyjnymi. 
bez nich każde współczesne okno nie różniło by się niczym w szybach od ... starych okien skrzynkowych.
Między bajki można włożyć rolę gazu ... wypełniającego ... pierwsze skrzypce grają powłoki niskoemisyjne.

----------


## Barth3z

> Znam osobę która uczestniczyła w  testach  Isoboostera w  Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej gdzie po przeprowadzonych badaniach uznano to jako świetny materiał izolacyjny ...


Kolejny "pusty" użytkownik forum przedstawiający się jako niby nie autor Isoboostera ... 
Ile jeszcze takich kont na FM człowieku założysz ?
Żenujące...

----------


## myszaxs

> Kolejny "pusty" użytkownik forum przedstawiający się jako niby nie autor Isoboostera ... 
> Ile jeszcze takich kont na FM człowieku założysz ?
> Żenujące...


Nie życzę sobie obrażania mnie!!!!!!! To że do ocieplenia użyję Isoboostera nie znaczy że jestem pustym człowiekiem Taki jest mój wybór i chyba należy to uszanować, a forum  jest po to aby dzielić opinie i rozmawiać a nie tylko krytykować innych Zenujące jest takie chamstwo i brak szacunku do ludzi

----------


## מרכבה

*Barth3z* kolega się zachamił w temacie domów 0-20 ... i widać że go pan TB zmęczył  :wink: .
Starałem się merytorycznie uzasadnić ... że tak owa izolacja ma sens ... choć badania wyszły ...
tożsame z warstwą EPS'a grafitowego ... właśnie przez tą folię ... która nie separuje idealnie warstw ... foli ...
Dobitne przykłady dostarczają szyby okienne ... 
stąd zalecam ... aby dawać folię bąbelkową 1x ... + warstwa alu przerwa 12-22mm i znowu ... w tedy przyniesie lepszy efekt jak ...
sklejona ... w pakiet ...
http://www.folda.pl/katalog/categori...luminium-pe-al coś podobnego szukaj... wujek google takie zapodał .. jedno z pierwszych ...

jak zrobisz 10 takch warstw opór powinien wynieść około 6,6 m^*K/W ... co daje 25 cm izolacji ... o lambdzie 0,04 W/m*K ... 
lub gorzej ... ale będzie cieńsza warstwa co 5mm.... 
a wynika to z zastępczego oporu pustki powietrznej dla 5mm ... optimum to 16-18 mm potem utrzymuje się na stałym poziomie ... co można też na isoboosteże zobaczyć .. w spec technicznej ...

----------


## myszaxs

> *Barth3z* kolega się zachamił w temacie domów 0-20 ... i widać że go pan TB zmęczył .
> Starałem się merytorycznie uzasadnić ... że tak owa izolacja ma sens ... choć badania wyszły ...
> tożsame z warstwą EPS'a grafitowego ... właśnie przez tą folię ... która nie separuje idealnie warstw ... foli ...
> Dobitne przykłady dostarczają szyby okienne ... 
> stąd zalecam ... aby dawać folię bąbelkową 1x ... + warstwa alu przerwa 12-22mm i znowu ... w tedy przyniesie lepszy efekt jak ...
> sklejona ... w pakiet ...
> http://www.folda.pl/katalog/categori...luminium-pe-al coś podobnego szukaj... wujek google takie zapodał .. jedno z pierwszych ...
> 
> jak zrobisz 10 takch warstw opór powinien wynieść około 6,6 m^*K/W ... co daje 25 cm izolacji ... o lambdzie 0,04 W/m*K ... 
> ...


Są jednak osoby na tym forum z którymi można kulturalnie podyskutować  :wink:  Dzięki
Wracając do Isoboostera nie wiem jak wyobrażasz sobie umocowanie tylu warstw folii oddzielonej od siebie (bo zrozumiałam że chodzi o oddzielenie od siebie każdej folii i zrobienie odstępu ) Warstwy folii w matach nie są ze sobą zgrzane każda jest oddzielnie połączone są tylko brzegi co kilkadziesiąt cm żeby wszystko trzymało się razem. Ja zamierzam położyć matę T2między krokwie z 2 cm odstępem od poszycia dachu następnie odstęp 2 cm i drugą matę T2 na krokwie  Tak była wykonana izolacja w domu gdzie oglądałam zamontowany Isobooster  i właściciele bardzo zadowoleni My niebawem zaczynamy układać niestety w tym roku dom będzie jeszcze nieogrzewany więc nie wiem czy będę mogła sprawdzić izolacyjność

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie życzę sobie obrażania mnie!!!!!!! To że do ocieplenia użyję Isoboostera nie znaczy że jestem pustym człowiekiem Taki jest mój wybór i chyba należy to uszanować, a forum  jest po to aby dzielić opinie i rozmawiać a nie tylko krytykować innych Zenujące jest takie chamstwo i brak szacunku do ludzi


Napisałem "pusty" (w cudzysłowie) użytkownik forum a to nie to samo co pusta blondynka  :smile: . Puste w tym przypadku oznacza kolejne konto założone przez producenta Isoboostera. Jak przeglądniesz posty tego wątku to zauważysz, że wszystkie pozytywne opinie tego materiału pochodzą od forumowiczów, którzy zarejestrowali się chyba tylko po to, żeby wychwalać isoboostera (twoje posty też dotyczą praktycznie tylko tego wątku). Co można w takiej sytuacji myśleć ?

----------


## myszaxs

> Napisałem "pusty" (w cudzysłowie) użytkownik forum a to nie to samo co pusta blondynka . Puste w tym przypadku oznacza kolejne konto założone przez producenta Isoboostera. Jak przeglądniesz posty tego wątku to zauważysz, że wszystkie pozytywne opinie tego materiału pochodzą od forumowiczów, którzy zarejestrowali się chyba tylko po to, żeby wychwalać isoboostera (twoje posty też dotyczą praktycznie tylko tego wątku). Co można w takiej sytuacji myśleć ?


Nie oceniaj wszystkich według  swoich kryteriów Jeśli ty uważasz że Isobooster nie jest dobrym materiałem izolacyjnym to czy wszyscy powinni się z tym zgodzić, a jeśli ktoś ma inne zdanie to już musi być producentem? Zresztą nawet logiczne byłoby to, że producent zachwala swój towar ,ale ja niestety nim nie jestem  Moje posty dotyczą głównie Isoboostera dlatego, że akurat teraz jestem na etapie ocieplania poddasza poza tym nie mam zbyt dużo czasu aby wchodzić na forum Następnym etapem w budowie mojego domku  będzie wybór styropianu do ocielenia  z zewnątrz Śledź więc moje posty bo znowu mogę okazać się producentem jakiejś nowej metody  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Chciałem Tobie doradzić ... aby wyssać z tego rozwiązania jak najwięcej ...  nie są to jak przestawiałem jakieś ciężcie sprawy ...
wykazałem że da się osiągać takie efekty ... zmartwiłem się wynikami z ITB ... i też nasunęła mi się odpowiedź ...
Przy styropianie na elewację ... o mniej jak 20cm... nie pytaj  :big tongue:   nie doradzam pół środków ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie oceniaj wszystkich według  swoich kryteriów Jeśli ty uważasz że Isobooster nie jest dobrym materiałem izolacyjnym to czy wszyscy powinni się z tym zgodzić, a jeśli ktoś ma inne zdanie to już musi być producentem? Zresztą nawet logiczne byłoby to, że producent zachwala swój towar ,ale ja niestety nim nie jestem  Moje posty dotyczą głównie Isoboostera dlatego, że akurat teraz jestem na etapie ocieplania poddasza poza tym nie mam zbyt dużo czasu aby wchodzić na forum Następnym etapem w budowie mojego domku  będzie wybór styropianu do ocielenia  z zewnątrz Śledź więc moje posty bo znowu mogę okazać się producentem jakiejś nowej metody


A czym ty się różnisz ode mnie w zakresie isoboostera ? Nawet nie wypróbowałaś a już wychwalasz na forum. Po co wogóle piszesz w tym wątku, jaki masz w tym cel ? Zrób te poddasze z isoboosterem, przedstaw zdjęcia i podaj zużycie energii w sezonie grzewczym. Wtedy sama wyciągniesz wnioski i będziesz mogła  zachwalać isoboostera.

----------


## myszaxs

> A czym ty się różnisz ode mnie w zakresie isoboostera ? Nawet nie wypróbowałaś a już wychwalasz na forum. Po co wogóle piszesz w tym wątku, jaki masz w tym cel ? Zrób te poddasze z isoboosterem, przedstaw zdjęcia i podaj zużycie energii w sezonie grzewczym. Wtedy sama wyciągniesz wnioski i będziesz mogła  zachwalać isoboostera.


Przecież ja nie zachwalam tylko piszę że czytałam i słyszałam dobre opinie i to mnie przekonało do wyboru Isoboostera Piszę w tym wątku ponieważ   w temacie jest isobooster a o tym właśnie piszę (chyba nie pomyliłam wątków), również  dlatego że ktoś pytał o to czy ktoś u siebie tym właśnie ocieplał, a ja będę tym ocieplała więc chętnie zaproszę zainteresowanych do obejrzenia. Pytanie jest raczej do ciebie dlaczego ty piszesz w tym wątku i to jeszcze bardzo niegrzecznie

----------


## myszaxs

> Chciałem Tobie doradzić ... aby wyssać z tego rozwiązania jak najwięcej ...  nie są to jak przestawiałem jakieś ciężcie sprawy ...
> wykazałem że da się osiągać takie efekty ... zmartwiłem się wynikami z ITB ... i też nasunęła mi się odpowiedź ...
> Przy styropianie na elewację ... o mniej jak 20cm... nie pytaj   nie doradzam pół środków ...


Rozwiń proszę  to zdanie "zmartwiłem się wynikami z ITB" , a jeśli chodzi o styropian to planowałam 15 tylko jeszcze nie wiem jaki i z jakiej firmy Dlaczego piszesz aż o 20? (chociaż chyba powinniśmy zmienić wątek bo znowu zostanie mi zwrócona uwaga po co tu w ogóle piszę a teraz jeszcze nie na temat  :cry: )

----------


## מרכבה

> Rozwiń proszę to zdanie "zmartwiłem się wynikami z ITB" ,


 no to że folia kubełkowa psuje efekt ... w porównaniu jak by jej nie było ...
co idzie łatwo wyprowadzić .

----------


## JACUR

czy ktoś ma ocieplone poddasze isoboosterem,ciężko jest uzyskać jakieś informacje 
czy ktoś sprawdzał kamerą termowizyjną jak to wygląda

----------


## myszaxs

U mnie Isobooster właśnie kończy się układać. Jak na razie efekt super bo wcale nie słychać wiatru hulającego na dworze co do izolacji termicznej wypowiem się za jakiś czas ponieważ w tej chwili mój domek jest nieogrzewany i nieocieplony. Dodaję zdjęcia 
Pierwsza warstwa pomiędzy krokwie                                                                                                                                       widok na dwie warstwy                                                                                                                                                                     i efekt końcowy jeszcze bez taśmy łączącej pasy Isoboostera

----------


## coulignon

> U mnie Isobooster właśnie kończy się układać. Jak na razie efekt super bo wcale nie słychać wiatru hulającego


A mnie intesują wzwody pod tym dachem. Czy też jakby lepsze??

----------


## fossebastian

dawno mnie nie było na forum ,  czytając forum nie załuję , juz trzeci rok jestem uzytkownikiem i przyznaję przypominam równiez zająłem się sprzedażem i usługami monterskimi  tego materiału , przypominam równiez że  jak ktoś chce to chętnie podzielę się kilkoma raportami termowizyjnymi  ukazującym  ciekawskim , niedowiarkom jak działają maty isobooster. dla porównania ISOBOOTER + PŁYTA KG  oraz ISOBOOTER sam  i jakie sa różnice w temperaturach. dziwi mnie wypowiadanie się na temat jakości i efektywności materiałów  jeśli ktos ich nawet nie widział , nie chce widzieć i nie przyjmuje nawet do  siebie pozytywnych opini o produkcie. To trochę tak jak  oceniac potrawę pod względem smaku  widzac ja na ekranie telewizora. 
Szanownych PAnów ekspertów zapraszam  na budowę , poznacie włascicieli domu  za rok  nawiążecie kontakt i sami wam powiedzą  co myslą o tym produkcie. tak aby nie  było podejrzeń że sam producent  wszystkie wpisy umieszcza na forum .Po trzech latach jest sporo  klientów, co do forum i umieszczania wpisów  jest tak jak wcześniej pisałem , mamy sklep internetowy i cięzko nawet naszym kliento mocenić szybkość realizacji zamówienia i obsługę sklepu ( miła czy nie )  a co dopiero logować się i wypisywać na forum , po czym i tak zostanie  obrqazony oskarżony  i gdyby można było zlinczowany. 
Zycze wszytkiim kliento  Spokojnych Świąt  , i mniej nerwów . przypominam dla zinteresowanych maila 
[email protected]

no a teraz mozecie co niektórzy zionąć jadem .... miłej zabawy

----------


## JACUR

> U mnie Isobooster właśnie kończy się układać. Jak na razie efekt super bo wcale nie słychać wiatru hulającego na dworze co do izolacji termicznej wypowiem się za jakiś czas ponieważ w tej chwili mój domek jest nieogrzewany i nieocieplony. Dodaję zdjęcia 
> Pierwsza warstwa pomiędzy krokwie                                                                                                                                       widok na dwie warstwy                                                                                                                                                                     i efekt końcowy jeszcze bez taśmy łączącej pasy Isoboostera


CZy mógłbyś wysłać namiary ,skąd jesteś 
chcę też ocieplić isoboosterem ale najpierw chciałbym to widzieć

----------


## marekyrory

> CZy mógłbyś wysłać namiary ,skąd jesteś 
> chcę też ocieplić isoboosterem ale najpierw chciałbym to widzieć


ja mam takie ocieplenie,sam zakładałem dwie warstwy T-2 i jedna T-1

----------


## marekyrory

parę zdięć jest na blogu mojabudowa nazwa blogu marekyrory , jeszcze nie mieszkam to niewiem jak się będzie sprawować narazie jest super

----------


## מרכבה

Ale oni się przyznali ile wychodzi, poczęły się gorzkie żale że metoda badawcza nie ta.
Ludzie ! dwie szyby w oknach, czy trzy szyby w oknach to nic innego jak taki isobooster .
Udowodniłem na liczbach iż nie potrzeba jakiś kombinacji.
Co więcej ta folia niszczy prawdziwy efekt ! co mają podane na stronie jak byk !




> A mnie intesują wzwody pod tym dachem. Czy też jakby lepsze??


a chcesz abym sobie kichę stolcową od śmiechu oberwał.
Chcesz mnie zabrechtać na śmierć  :big grin:

----------


## uri222

zaciekawiły mnie te maty.Przymierzałem się do pianki ,ale mój dach uniemożliwia ja na razie. Kupiłem  starą nieruchomość, dac hdwusadowu ,zwykła dachóka ceramiczna,brak deskowania  i folii.Na chwilę obecną nie mam  możliwośći przełożenia dachówki i wwrzucenia tam membrany. Pozostały więc nietypowe metody oceipalania. czy w takiej sytuacji jak moja ISOBOOSTER zda egzamin?Jeśli tak ,to jakim iwarstwami to ułożyć? Poddasz ebędzie użytkowe.

----------


## marekyrory

My będziemy mieszkać pierwszą zimę to zobaczę jak to się sprawuje ostatniej zimy jeszcze nie było palone ale było dosyć ciepło :smile:

----------


## jaszelma

Czytam na temat tego isoboostera i czytam i nadal nic nie wiem...Zachwyciła mnie prostota polożenia w porównaniu z wełną.
Zastanawiam się czy można położyć  jedną warstwę (mam tylko dachówkę) ,bo poddasze jest użytkowane tylko przez koty...

----------


## מרכבה

Jedna warstwa nic nie da, przyznali się na stronie co im wyszło, a wszyło to co wyjść musiało ... czyli nie tak jak to by sobie życzyli.
Warstwa alu, 1,5-2cm przerwy ... i tak dalej ... jedna warstwa daje opór koło 2,5 cm izolacji termicznej .. tak że zysk jest..
ale nie taki jak tam przestawiają.

----------


## jaszelma

Szkoda  :sad:   To było byt proste żeby było prawdziwe  :sad:

----------


## fossebastian

> Jedna warstwa nic nie da, przyznali się na stronie co im wyszło, a wszyło to co wyjść musiało ... czyli nie tak jak to by sobie życzyli.
> Warstwa alu, 1,5-2cm przerwy ... i tak dalej ... jedna warstwa daje opór koło 2,5 cm izolacji termicznej .. tak że zysk jest..
> ale nie taki jak tam przestawiają.


zastanawiam się dlaczego ktoś podważa  skuteczność nie widząc nigdy materiału termoizolacyjnego o którym mowa , podważa opinie uzytkowników , 
zajmujemy się montażem  już kilka lat , nasi klienci mogą widzieć efekt zaraz po  montażu , mamy własna kamerę termowizyjną , wykonaliśmy  montaże w  okolicach Łodzi , Piotrkowa ,Częstochowy , Radomska , warszawy , Serocka ,  i oczywiście  Piotrkowa trybunalskiego , oraz wielu innych miejscach .Kilku klientów ma  domy ogrzewane pompą ciepła , i wszyscy sa zadowoleni . Nit nie narzeka że mu zimno , przeciwnie . 
A tu ciągle ktoś kto ma  kilkaset lub kilka tysięcy wpisów , mądruje się  że  się to nie sprawdza , podważa podstawowe prawa fizyki ( powietrze w bezruchu , zjawisko odbicia od folii alu ) . siejąc zamęt , ukrywa się pod loginami , bo oczywiście za biurkiem mozna wszystkich i wszystko krytykować , 
Myślałem że form służy do umieszczania opini ludzi którzy sa użytkownikami , którzy sami coś wypróbowali .Czytajac niektóre wpisy czuję się jak bym czytał forum na O.n.e..tcccie 
Sprawdzamy wielokrotnie kamera termowizyjną skuteczność mat , i potwierdza się  efekt taki że temperatura płyt KG jest wyższa do 3 st względem temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu i nie ma mostków termicznych. 
pzdr

----------


## xmsg

> Sprawdzamy wielokrotnie kamera termowizyjną skuteczność mat , i  potwierdza się  efekt taki że temperatura płyt KG jest wyższa do 3 st  względem temperatury powietrza w pomieszczeniu i nie ma mostków  termicznych.


Poprosimy te termogramy, wraz z parametrami pomiaru i obliczonym U.
Jeśli jest tak jak piszesz (Tkg=Tpow+3), to U<0, czyli perpetum mobile, albo pomiar był robiony w lato (odwrotny kierunek strumienia cieplnego).

PS. Oczywiście zakładam, że potrafisz posługiwać się kamerą termowizyjną i masz na to jakiś papier.

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## fossebastian

pełne raporty dla porównania mogę przesłać mailem ( są duże jeśli chodzi o przesył)  [email protected]  są tam dla porównania pomiary przy samej termoizolacji oraz isobooster plus płyty KG badanie robiła firma UNICON z Pabianic p.mgr inż. Piotr Gadzinowski , jest tam równiez podane miejsce pomiaru , warunki itp , z naszej  kamery korzystamy na budowie u klienta , nie robimy z tego termogramów  skupiamy się głównie na wykrywaniu ewentualnych mostków termicznych  przed położeniem drugiej warstwy isoboostera ,ale przy najbliższej okazji zrobimy  i prześlemy na życzenie , chociaż okres niskich temperatur jest już chyba za nami . współczynnik U nie jest nizszy od 0 tego nie pisałem nigdy , ale efekt (Tkg=Tpow+3) uzyskiwany jest dzięki odbiciu promieniowania od folii alu .Brak mostków termicznych dodatkowo potęguje efekt , ponieważ płyta KG nie jest ochładzana zimnym powietrzem  tak jak ma  to niejednokrotnie ( czyt. nie zawsze ) w przypadku wełen , Efektu tego nie ma  w pomiarach zrobionych  przy  zamontowanej samej macie , ala jak dodamy płyty KG następuje to zjawisko. 
Opisuje tylko to co wykazały termogramy  , Na końcu każdego raportu jest podsumowanie  i opis , zalecam  przeczytania tego .
pzdr

----------


## מרכבה

iso ściema  kolejna marketingowa bzdura !! nie mająca poparcia w faktach !
  tu jest pokazane że niczego niezgodnego z zasadami być nie może !!! :bash: 



> Dla potrzeb dopuszczenia naszych produktów do obrotu na terenie Polski (uzyskania Aprobaty Technicznej), wykonano także badania w Instytucie Techniki Budowlanej w Warszawie.
> 
> Ze względu na brak europejskich norm określających sposób testowania termoizolacji refleksyjnych, badania przeprowadzono w warunkach laboratoryjnych, metodami przewidzianymi dla izolacji tradycyjnych, ograniczających przewodzenie ciepła (badanie aparatem hot plate).
> 
> Przy zastosowaniu takiego sposobu, uzyskano wartości współczynnika oporu cieplnego R odpowiednio: dla ISOBOOSTERT2 – 1,45 (m *K/W), a dla ISOBOOSTERT1 - 1,15 (m *K/W).


 ta a świstak siedzi, bo Emilka była nieletnia !!! zasady pomiaru są jasne dla wszystkich tylko nie dla 
naciągaczy ! którzy zaginają rzeczywistość ! nie mniej bardzo dobrze że minimum przyzwoitości zachowali.
te parametry zaraz powyżej, to jest jedyna prawdziwa rzecz w tej całej nagonce na zaginanie fizyki.

zamieściłem pakiet szybowy o U 0,47 W/m2K 4 komory i 3 powłoki .. jakoś chce wyjść to co w ITB wychodzi .. szyba była dokładnie badana HOT BOX'em i jakoś nie jojczę że powinno być badane inaczej. Obiektywnie parametry szyby zespolonej na samym powietrzu robią bardzo dobre wrażenie. 

Sprawa jest prosta i zgodna z tym co podajecie na wykresie i realne osiągi to 
1,5 cm do 2,8 cm izolacji z EPS'a o lambdzie 0,04 W/mk czyli blisko 50% mniej .. prosta jak cep zasada 1,5 cm pustka folia pustka folia ..

 tyle można liczyć przy isoboosterze, taki opór cieplny 
proszę zobaczyć parametr keff =0,023 W/mK czyli tyle ile idealne powietrze w bez ruchu jakie mamy w iso, czemu iso ma minimalnie gorszy parametr ? 0,75 m2K/W? ponieważ bombelki częściowo przez szkielet przewodzą ciepło ..
stąd różnica miedzy stanem idealnym jak z moich wyliczeń, a stanem otrzymanym z doświadczeń ! emisyjność powłoki też jak w przypadku iso 0,03.
Xenonu użyłem aby uzyskać lambdę równoważną z powietrzem totalnie w bez ruchu co się dokonało.  czy 0,75 oporu cieplnego na 2 cm pustki to źle ? 20 cm daje 7,5 m2k/W 
1/7,5 =0,13 ..


http://www.plastics.pl/content/pliki...cherzykowe.pdf jest lepiej jak myślałem  :smile:

----------


## Liandra

Będę ocieplać poddasze isoboosterem i proszę o radę.
Poddasze jest częściowo użytkowe i częściowo nieużytkowe . W części

użytkowej jest jeden pokój gościnny i
zależy nam aby dobrze go ocieplić i aby również w lato było w nim 
chłodno, część nieużytkowa to na razie jeszcze graciarnia. Dom ma już

trochę lat ,niby dach jest ocieplony wełną i strop styropianem, ale dom

jest naprawdę zimny.
Jak zastosować Isoboostera w części nieużytkowej?
- czy rozłożyć na stropie i dać 2 warstwy?
-czy jedną warstwą maty przykryć krokwie a drugą rozłożyć na
stropie
Dom jest użytkowany głównie w okresie wakacji i ferii, gdyż na stałe 
mieszkamy we Francji.  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## rutramonk

> Będę ocieplać poddasze isoboosterem i proszę o radę.
> Poddasze jest częściowo użytkowe i częściowo nieużytkowe . W części
> 
> użytkowej jest jeden pokój gościnny i
> zależy nam aby dobrze go ocieplić i aby również w lato było w nim 
> chłodno, część nieużytkowa to na razie jeszcze graciarnia. Dom ma już
> 
> trochę lat ,niby dach jest ocieplony wełną i strop styropianem, ale dom
> 
> ...


Witam, znowu tu trafiłem po 2,5 roku nieobecności. Tak więc moje doświadczenie z isobosterem jest już paroletnie. Mam kilka spotrzeżeń, którymi po krótce się podzielę.
Najpierw odpowiedź do Liandra. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś odpowie mertytorycznie na twoje pytanie, ale ja chciałem ci powiedzieć, że to dobry wybór. Moim zdaniem materiał jest bardzo dobry. I mówię to na podstawie doświadczeń własnych i osób, którym go poleciłem. Nie wahaj się go użyć  :wink: .
Powtórzę moje zdanie sprzed ponad 2 lat, kiedy to pisałem na tym forum, że wełny to materiały obciążone wieloma wadami. To też mówię z własnego doświadczenia.
No i inne moje spostrzeżenie. Widzę tutaj nagonkę na isobooster i zastanawia mnie jedno. Dlaczego kilka osób jest aż tak zaciekłych w swoich oskarżeniach? Zrozumiałbym gdybyście zastosowali materiał u siebie i okazało by się, że to wszystko zciema, ale z tego co widzę to większąść z was podpiera się jakimiś teoretycznymi wywodami. I na tej podstawie formułowane są wyroki.

Moja kilkuletnia praktyka, doświadczenia ludzi, którym poleciłem isobooster, mówią coś zupełnie innego niż wy próbujecie przekazać wszystkim zainteresowanym.
Materiał sprawdza się znakomicie. Zimą jest ciepło (mam porównanie z wełną, którą wywaliłem), latem jest chłodno (tu też wełna nie dawała rady). I piszę to z pełną odpowiedzialnością, po kilku latach uzytkowania.

Nie można w sieci znaleźć jakiekolwiek negatywnej opini na temat tego materiału wśród inwestorów, którzy go zastosowali.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dbx

> Witam, znowu tu trafiłem po 2,5 roku nieobecności. Tak więc moje doświadczenie z isobosterem jest już paroletnie. Mam kilka spotrzeżeń, którymi po krótce się podzielę.
> Najpierw odpowiedź do Liandra. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś odpowie mertytorycznie na twoje pytanie, ale ja chciałem ci powiedzieć, że to dobry wybór. Moim zdaniem materiał jest bardzo dobry. I mówię to na podstawie doświadczeń własnych i osób, którym go poleciłem. Nie wahaj się go użyć .
> Powtórzę moje zdanie sprzed ponad 2 lat, kiedy to pisałem na tym forum, że wełny to materiały obciążone wieloma wadami. To też mówię z własnego doświadczenia.
> No i inne moje spostrzeżenie. Widzę tutaj nagonkę na isobooster i zastanawia mnie jedno. Dlaczego kilka osób jest aż tak zaciekłych w swoich oskarżeniach? Zrozumiałbym gdybyście zastosowali materiał u siebie i okazało by się, że to wszystko zciema, ale z tego co widzę to większąść z was podpiera się jakimiś teoretycznymi wywodami. I na tej podstawie formułowane są wyroki.
> 
> Moja kilkuletnia praktyka, doświadczenia ludzi, którym poleciłem isobooster, mówią coś zupełnie innego niż wy próbujecie przekazać wszystkim zainteresowanym.
> Materiał sprawdza się znakomicie. Zimą jest ciepło (mam porównanie z wełną, którą wywaliłem), latem jest chłodno (tu też wełna nie dawała rady). I piszę to z pełną odpowiedzialnością, po kilku latach uzytkowania.
> 
> Nie można w sieci znaleźć jakiekolwiek negatywnej opini na temat tego materiału wśród inwestorów, którzy go zastosowali.
> ...


Niemniej, to co piszesz, nijak nie zawiera informacji o materiale, poza namolną namową do jego stosowania. To, że coś, raz grzeje a raz chłodzi, to nie są szczyty wiedzy a i o doświadczeniu też to wiele nie mówi, ale zaciekłość w negowaniu wełny widać. Już tak jest, że jak coś jest dobre, to jest dobre i broni się samo, i sprzedaje też.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam, znowu tu trafiłem po 2,5 roku nieobecności. Tak więc moje doświadczenie z isobosterem jest już paroletnie. Mam kilka spotrzeżeń, którymi po krótce się podzielę.
> 
> No i inne moje spostrzeżenie. Widzę tutaj nagonkę na isobooster


Wyobraz sobie, ze wchodzi na rynek nowy producent samochodów. Mowi w reklamie ze ich silnik 250KM V6 pali .... 2L/100.
Twierdzenia te "potwierdza" od czasu do czasu anonimowy uzytkownik na forum z dorobkiem 1, no max 5 postów. Najczesciej wlasnie zarejestrowany ale ktory jezdzi od 5 lat i jest ZACHWYCONY.
Kupilbys? Ba, pojechalbys na jazde probna? Ja nie  :Smile:  Bo nie ma swietnych okazji. Sa za to naiwni ludzie.

Chcesz mi wmowic, ze przez 2.5 roku siedziales sobie w domu cieplym/zimnych zaleznie od potrzeby (dzieki folii babelkowej) i raptem dzisiaj sie natchenlo, zalogowac sie do forum i chwalic pod niebiosa rozwiazanie ktore wiekoszosc specjalistów kwituje usmiechem i odsadza od czci, wiary i fizyki? Ja tego nie kupuje. Wybiore "potencjalnie" gorsze ale sprawdzone rozwiazanie.

Zwlaszcza ze jedyne matarialy mozna dostac "na priv", bo za duze "na forum", i sa to najczesciej jakiejs kopiuj-wklej z foldrów reklamowych lub blizej nieokreslone, naciagne zdjecia IR ktore "smierdza" na kilometr. Nikt znany na forum o zasluzonej reputacji tego na oczy nie widzial.

W tym szybko zyjacym swiecie, dla 99% myslacych ludzi wygladasz jak sprzedawca/dystrybutor/producent tego wynalazku.

----------


## rutramonk

Oj widzę, że reakcja jest bardzo szybka. Ciekawe, że dopóki ostatnia opinia na forum była negatywna (8 miesięcy tu wisiała), to cisza, a jak coś pozytywnego, to robi się ruch w ciągu 2 godzin. I to mnie się oskarża o bycie stronniczym? To daje do myślenia. Coś mi to wygląda na czarny marketing.
Ale odpowiem, bo może być ciekawie  :smile: .

Do dbx: 



> Niemniej, to co piszesz, nijak nie zawiera informacji o materiale, poza namolną namową do jego stosowania. To, że coś, raz grzeje a raz chłodzi, to nie są szczyty wiedzy a i o doświadczeniu też to wiele nie mówi..


Tak, masz rację. Wprost namawiam do stosowania mat isobooster. A dlaczego? Gdyby tylko u mnie się sprawdziły, to mógłby być przypadek, moja indolencja, brak umiejętności analizy kosztów ponoszonych na ogrzewanie. 
Ale co z tymi osobami, które (wstyd mi) namówiłem, i też sa zadowolone? I to często właśnie po wywaleniu tradycyjnej izolacji i zastosowaniu tych mat. I chyba można tu mówić o możliwości dokonania analizy porównawczej.

I jest mi ogromnie wstyd, że przez ponad 2 lata napisałem tylko kilka postów na tym forum (co chyba zresztą obala oskarżenia o działania marketingowe). 
I jest mi bardzo przykro, że nie poparłem swoich spostrzeżeń szczegółowymi badaniami i obliczeniami. Wprawdzie jestem inżynierem, ale w zupełnie innej dziedzinie. 
Mnie przekonują takie prostackie argumenty jak ustawienia kotła CO i rachunki za ogrzewanie. Po prawie pięciu sezonach grzewczych mogę chyba jakieś wnioski wyciągnąć.

I jeszcze raz chciałem napisać, że isobooster działa i się sprawdza. Wcześniej wełna nie działała i się nie sprawdziła (tutaj zdjęcia raportów, które umieszczałem na tym forum w roku 2013- http://www.tinypic.pl/52vt0yt44jib ). Wszystko. 
Bezczelnie jestem zadowolony. Kropka.

Do Jastrząb:



> Wyobraz sobie, ze wchodzi na rynek nowy producent samochodów. Mowi w reklamie ze ich silnik 250KM V6 pali .... 2L/100.
> Twierdzenia te "potwierdza" od czasu do czasu anonimowy uzytkownik na forum z dorobkiem 1, no max 5 postów. Najczesciej wlasnie zarejestrowany ale ktory jezdzi od 5 lat i jest ZACHWYCONY.
> Kupilbys? Ba, pojechalbys na jazde probna? Ja nie  Bo nie ma swietnych okazji. Sa za to naiwni ludzie.


Więcej odwagi w takim razie ci życzę. Chociaż może jazda próbna?   :wink: .
Ja właśnie tak zaryzykowałem parę lat temu.




> Chcesz mi wmowic, ze przez 2.5 roku siedziales sobie w domu cieplym/zimnych zaleznie od potrzeby (dzieki folii babelkowej) i raptem dzisiaj sie natchenlo, zalogowac sie do forum i chwalic pod niebiosa rozwiazanie ktore wiekoszosc specjalistów kwituje usmiechem i odsadza od czci, wiary i fizyki? Ja tego nie kupuje. Wybiore "potencjalnie" gorsze ale sprawdzone rozwiazanie.


Mało tego. Chcę ci wmówić, że jestem zadowolony już od prawie 5 lat. A ci specjaliści, którzy twierdzą, że isoboster nie działa, choć u mnie, jak na złość, właśnie działa, powinni zweryfikować swoje zdanie, np. na podstawie przypadków praktycznych, a nie tylko teoretycznych wywodów.

Przy okazji. Trochę śmieszy mnie opinia, że użytkownicy, z małym dorobkiem na forum, nie mają racji, a ci z tysiącami postów są wszechwiedzący.
Mi tu się własnie zapala czerwona lampka. Bo kto ma czas udzielać się kilka razy w tygodniu, i to nierzadko na wielu forach tematycznych?
Chyba, że z tego żyje. 
Przepraszam, ale oskarżenie przeciwko oskarżeniu, słowo przeciwko słowu. 
I tłumacz się, że nie nie jesteś wielbłądem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Przy okazji. Trochę śmieszy mnie opinia, że użytkownicy, z małym dorobkiem na forum, nie mają racji, a ci z tysiącami postów są wszechwiedzący.


Nie sa wszechwiedzacy. Ale widzieli dziesiatki razy "folie bąbelkowa lepsza od aero gelu", albo kawałek rurki 10cm z nano-srutut tutu stopu, z wody po przejsciu przez taka rurke nie odklada sie kamien,  dzbanki do filtracji wody za 5000PLN itd itp. 

Najczesciej sie to odbywa w ten sposob, ze ktos sie pyta o super produkt, i w ciagu paru godzin pojawia sie pare pozytywnych opinii osob ktore sie wlasnie tego dnia zarejestrowaly a uzywaja od 5 lat. 
Tak samo sie to na kazdym forum odbywa jesli chodzi o ten produkt.

----------


## מרכבה

Tu nie ma nic tajemniczego, łatwo idzie udowodnić że robiąc taką izolację .. jej ekwiwalętna lambda wyjdzie 0,022 W/mk !! 
bez uciekania się do sztuczek !

----------


## Liandra

> Witam, znowu tu trafiłem po 2,5 roku nieobecności. Tak więc moje doświadczenie z isobosterem jest już paroletnie. Mam kilka spotrzeżeń, którymi po krótce się podzielę.
> Najpierw odpowiedź do Liandra. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś odpowie mertytorycznie na twoje pytanie, ale ja chciałem ci powiedzieć, że to dobry wybór. Moim zdaniem materiał jest bardzo dobry. I mówię to na podstawie doświadczeń własnych i osób, którym go poleciłem. Nie wahaj się go użyć .
> Powtórzę moje zdanie sprzed ponad 2 lat, kiedy to pisałem na tym forum, że wełny to materiały obciążone wieloma wadami. To też mówię z własnego doświadczenia.
> No i inne moje spostrzeżenie. Widzę tutaj nagonkę na isobooster i zastanawia mnie jedno. Dlaczego kilka osób jest aż tak zaciekłych w swoich oskarżeniach? Zrozumiałbym gdybyście zastosowali materiał u siebie i okazało by się, że to wszystko zciema, ale z tego co widzę to większąść z was podpiera się jakimiś teoretycznymi wywodami. I na tej podstawie formułowane są wyroki.
> 
> Moja kilkuletnia praktyka, doświadczenia ludzi, którym poleciłem isobooster, mówią coś zupełnie innego niż wy próbujecie przekazać wszystkim zainteresowanym.
> Materiał sprawdza się znakomicie. Zimą jest ciepło (mam porównanie z wełną, którą wywaliłem), latem jest chłodno (tu też wełna nie dawała rady). I piszę to z pełną odpowiedzialnością, po kilku latach uzytkowania.
> 
> Nie można w sieci znaleźć jakiekolwiek negatywnej opini na temat tego materiału wśród inwestorów, którzy go zastosowali.
> ...


Dzięki za odpowiedź, ale ja już jestem przekonana do Isoboostera,i wiem
że będzie ok. We Francji właściwie nie stosuje się już wełny, a
izolacje refleksyjne mimo swojej ceny są bardzo popularne. Tu w kraju jest
dużo taniej.

----------


## מרכבה

Bo karą za naciąganie fizyki powinno być pokazanie, że ta cena jest bez sensu.

----------


## emil80

> Będę ocieplać poddasze isoboosterem i proszę o radę.
> Poddasze jest częściowo użytkowe i częściowo nieużytkowe . W części
> 
> użytkowej jest jeden pokój gościnny i
> zależy nam aby dobrze go ocieplić i aby również w lato było w nim 
> chłodno, część nieużytkowa to na razie jeszcze graciarnia. Dom ma już
> 
> trochę lat ,niby dach jest ocieplony wełną i strop styropianem, ale dom
> 
> ...


Ja zrobiłem to w ten sposób, że na stropie położyłem drewniane listwy i dopiero na tym zamocowałem isobostera. Zachowałem więc zalecaną szczelinę. 
Ja nie bawiłbym się już w ocieplanie krokwi jedną warstwą  i stropu drugą. Na twoim miejscu 2 warstwy maty położyłbym na strop. To chyba bardziej efektywne, bo przestrzeń między krokwiami a stropem pewnie jest wentylowana i część ciepłego powietrza ci "wywieje".
Oczywiście wtedy musisz zrezygnować z graciarni w części nieużytkowej bo mat nie powinno się obciążać.
U mnie efekt takiego prostego zabiegu sprawił, że do tej pory nie dający rady piec centralnego ogrzewania, ma jeszcze zapas mocy  :smile: .

Ewentualnie przyszło mi do głowy, że jak zależy ci na tej graciarni, to na isobooster możesz położyć listwy i na to np. jakąś płytę albo deski.

----------


## magdan1

A jak jest z wygłuszeniem?  Czy też te maty dobrze wygłuszają?

----------


## fossebastian

> Nie sa wszechwiedzacy. Ale widzieli dziesiatki razy "folie bąbelkowa lepsza od aero gelu", albo kawałek rurki 10cm z nano-srutut tutu stopu, z wody po przejsciu przez taka rurke nie odklada sie kamien,  dzbanki do filtracji wody za 5000PLN itd itp. 
> 
> Najczesciej sie to odbywa w ten sposob, ze ktos sie pyta o super produkt, i w ciagu paru godzin pojawia sie pare pozytywnych opinii osob ktore sie wlasnie tego dnia zarejestrowaly a uzywaja od 5 lat. 
> Tak samo sie to na kazdym forum odbywa jesli chodzi o ten produkt.


Niestety  część moich klientów którzy zdecydowali się na Isooboster, nie chce się udzielać na tym forum ponieważ chca sobie zaoszczędzić agresywnych ataków i oskarżeń .A ci którzy się zdecydowali z pewnościa tego żałują. Nie mniej grono zadowolonych klientów wzrasta. Gdy przyjeżdżamy na budowę i rozmawiam z inwestorem - onstwierdza że mało jest wpisów nt mat 
Odpowiadam czy on  dokona wpisu?  Odpowiada że raczej nie będzie miał czasu ponieważ  czekają inne sprawy związane z budową, poza tym nie ma czasu na jałowe dyskusje.  Dodaje że dziwi się wpisom  ludzi którzy nigdy nie widzieli i nie trzymali a nawet nie byli na budowie w trakcie montażu i po nim, a wypowiadają się.  Takich rozmów przeprowadziłem już bardzo dużo.
Drodzy administratorzy/ forumowicze z tysiącami wpisów ! : wasze działania nie przynoszą pożądanych efektów  :smile: ) Ku dobru wielu użytkowników  isobooster-a
Pozdrawiam życzliwie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Niestety  część moich klientów którzy zdecydowali się na Isooboster, nie chce się udzielać na tym forum ponieważ chca sobie zaoszczędzić agresywnych ataków i oskarżeń .A ci którzy się zdecydowali z pewnościa tego żałują. Nie mniej grono zadowolonych klientów wzrasta. Gdy przyjeżdżamy na budowę i rozmawiam z inwestorem - onstwierdza że mało jest wpisów nt mat 
> Odpowiadam czy on  dokona wpisu?  Odpowiada że raczej nie będzie miał czasu ponieważ  czekają inne sprawy związane z budową, poza tym nie ma czasu na jałowe dyskusje.  Dodaje że dziwi się wpisom  ludzi którzy nigdy nie widzieli i nie trzymali a nawet nie byli na budowie w trakcie montażu i po nim, a wypowiadają się.  Takich rozmów przeprowadziłem już bardzo dużo.
> Drodzy administratorzy/ forumowicze z tysiącami wpisów ! : wasze działania nie przynoszą pożądanych efektów ) Ku dobru wielu użytkowników  isobooster-a
> Pozdrawiam życzliwie.


A świstak siedzi i zawija  :wink: 

Jakoś większość budujących ma mimo "innych spraw związanych z budową" czas pisać na forum na srylion róznych tematów. Ci użytkownicy iso-coś tam jacyś inni są!
O tym, że inwestorzy z którymi rozmawiasz wiedzą z góry że to będzie jałowa dyskusja i że Oni będą z produktu zadowoleni to wiedzą z góry, hehe.

Jak leczą dziecko z krztuśca wkładając do pieca na 3 zdrowaśki też nie widziałem, ale nie muszę, bo znam podstawy fizyki.

Wokół mnie pod Warszawa bum budowlany. Po kilka domów przy każdej ulic bo S8 budują. Wszęęęędzie panie isobooster, w każdym domu i zagrodzie domy isobooster paswyne.

----------


## Marcin1978i

witam. 

długo czytałem te wątki aż postanowiłem założyć konto. Sam jestem 2 tygodnie po zamontowaniu isoboostera w systemie 2x4 + 2 czy jakoś tak. Na razie czekam na podłączenie ogrzewanie wtedy dam znać jak się to wszystko sprawuje po baaniu kamerą termowizyjną. 
W polskiej sieci jest bardzo mało informacji o tej technologii ale wystarczy wpisać "reflective insulation" w youtoube czy google i jest dużo więcej informacji. Poniżej filmiki dla przykładu. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzB8_P9puvs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7Lq9DdO3SU&t=1s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1IwS0_lpBc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfoAnjokzco&t=14s

widać na zachodzie jest to stosowane od dawna i raczej się sprawdza bo rynek szybko zweryfikowałby jakieś naciągane tematy w budownictwie. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## cezary.pl

@Marcin1978i. Nie wierzę że nie zrobiłeś fotek z przebiegu procesu ocieplenia tak fantastyczną i nowatorską technologią swojego domu. 
Zapodaj je.

----------


## Jastrząb

> @Marcin1978i. Nie wierzę że nie zrobiłeś fotek z przebiegu procesu ocieplenia tak fantastyczną i nowatorską technologią swojego domu. 
> Zapodaj je.


Jakimś cudem pewnie nie zrobił, ale te "z katalogu" może podesłać  :wink:  Drugim cudem jest to że akurat przechodził, akurat znalazm ten wątek i akurat się zarejestrował żeby pochwalić  :Smile:  A fossebastiuan siedzi i zawija cukierki....

Cudem zaś nie będzie, że już się pewnie nie odezwie.

----------


## Marcin1978i

dramat.

----------


## michalck81

Nie dramatyzuj, tylko uwiarygodnij swoją budowę w najprostszy sposób poprzez np. fotki z realizacji. Chyba, że "dramat" to już po uruchomionym ogrzewaniu i badaniu termowizją? 

"36-611 Kowale" też jakoś nie chce pokazać na mapach, a szkoda, bo można by na własne oczy zobaczyć, dotknąć...

----------


## Marcin1978i

jak Ci ją udowodnię jak reszta powie, że to fotki z sieci. Co to za hejt jest w ogóle? kogo to obchodzi na co ja wydaje pieniądze? 
Piszę, że to zainstalowałem i tyle, dam znać po badaniu termowizyjnym jak to wygląda. Zdjęć wykonanego ocieplenia nie mam, ale zrobie je w poniedziałek na tle poniedziałkowego Newsweeka, żeby wszyscy uwierzyli. Facet to montuje z 10 lat , ta technologia jest stosowana dawno w wentylacji np. 
Nikt nie odniósl się do filmików które zamieściłem, też jakiś blef? 

przecież to można podjechać i zobaczyć, na mojej budowie było parę osób umówionych przez wykonawcę i to oglądali. 

uwierzcie mi, że jak to nie będzie działać to tu wszystko napiszę i skończy się temat izoboostera.

----------


## Kaizen

> nie ma czasu na jałowe dyskusje.


Jeżeli nie mają argumentów merytorycznych, to ich obawa jest słuszna.




> Takich rozmów przeprowadziłem już bardzo dużo.


I na to już mieli czas? I co z tej rozmowy dla nich wynikało? Czy to była jałowa dyskusja?





> Poniżej filmiki dla przykładu.


Oczywiście, że odbijanie promieniowania cieplnego i widzialnego działa. Super się sprawdza tam, gdzie to promieniowanie przenika - np. mata osłaniająca szybę czołową zaparkowanego samochodu w słoneczny dzień działa czy odbijając ciepło grzejnika czy kominka.

Tyle, że odbicie promieniowania to tylko część sukcesu. Zwłaszcza tam, gdzie go niewiele. To nie jest przestrzeń kosmiczna, gdzie 100% ciepłą pochodzi z promieniowania. Isobooster nie zastąpi izolacji termicznej która stawia opór nie tylko promieniowaniu (styropian, wełna, kartongips, dachówka, blacha i większość innych materiałów nie przepuszcza promieniowania cieplnego - więc isobooster schowany pod czymś takim nie ma co odbijać). Oprócz promieniowania trzeba powstrzymać ciepło przed przenikaniem. 

Są dwie rzeczy charakterystyczne dla tych filmików, które są manipulacją.
1. Są używane źródła silnego promieniowania cieplnego (Słońce, lampy i bardzo gorące przedmioty)
2. folia i wełna są wystawiane bezpośrednio na to promieniowanie.

Taka folia świetnie by się sprawdziła jako wierzchnie krycie dachu chroniąc poddasze przed upałem latem. O ile wytrzymałaby warunki atmosferyczne.

Tam, gdzie się ją stosuje w budownictwie te dwie rzeczy nie mają miejsca. Izolacja jest osłonięta od promieniowania słonecznego, jak i od grzejników/podłogówki. Temperatury są dużo niższe, to i mniejsza część ciepła próbuje wydostać się jako promieniowanie. Zwyczajnie nie ma czego odbijać.

A że nie chcesz podać namiarów - to oczywiste. Jeszcze ktoś z PINBu zobaczy, że masz dach nie spełniający wymogów i nakażą doprowadzenie do stanu zgodnego z projektem albo rozbiórkę.

----------


## TeDy1989

A ja bym z ciekawości chciał zobaczyć wyniki badania kamerą  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> A ja bym z ciekawości chciał zobaczyć wyniki badania kamerą


Wielu by chciało zobaczy coś więcej niż filmiki z YT, czy zapewnienia właśnie zarejestrowanych jednopostowców, że mają od 5 lat i są zachwyceni.

----------


## Marcin1978i

czyli, że jak się powinna ta folia zachowywać np na gorącym grzejniku? jeśli ją położę na godzinę zmierzę temp powierzchni to po godzinie na wierzchu temperatura wzrośnie czy nie? i jak nie wzrośnie to znaczy że folia działa czy znów nie. 
Chyba nie ma sensu podnoszenia wątku w różnicy ogrzewania przez konwekcję czy promieniowanie cieplne. 
W jaki sposób ogrzewane jest pomieszczenie w ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które ja mam zastosowane w domu, czy to czasem nie promieniowanie cieplne? jeśli dach od góry czy płyta GK od dołu  zatrzymuje całe ciepło czy zimno to może w ogóle nie potrzebujemy wełny czy innego ocieplenia jesli tam nie ma co odbijać. 

Sory ale nie rozumiem tego wywodu i nie zamierzam się z nikim kłócić bo nie jestem z branży i mnie przegadacie. Pozostaje czekać na badanie termowizyjne. 

zaraz wrzucę trochę zdjęć - bez newsweeka niestety. 

a no i mojego miejsca zamieszkania nie podam niestety. Wolę być mimo wszystko incognito. Wykonawcy chętnie zaproszą na montaż i wtedy można zobaczyć jak się to odbywa.

----------


## Marcin1978i



----------


## Marcin1978i

folia na grzejniku temperatura grzejnika książka, w sumie nie wiem po co ale położyłem  :smile:  i temperatury

----------


## Marcin1978i

> folia na grzejniku temperatura grzejnika książka, w sumie nie wiem po co ale położyłem  i temperatury





i po ponad 2 godzinach, nie nagrzewa się, nie przewodzi ciepła

----------


## Jastrząb

> i po ponad 2 godzinach, nie nagrzewa się, *nie przewodzi ciepła*


Istne panie perpetum mobile. Ja od początku czułem, że to zwyczajnie łamie prawa fizyki, stąd takie nieziemskie rezultaty! Ech, już Ci zazdroszczę niskich rachunków za ogrzewanie.

----------


## Kaizen

> i po ponad 2 godzinach, nie nagrzewa się, nie przewodzi ciepła


To tak, jak mój czajnik.




Woda wrze, a on chłodny.

Nie wiesz, że pirometr na połyskliwych powierzchniach łże jak pies?
Do tego to nie są warunki (jak pisałem) w których ten materiał jest stosowany. Półóż dla porównania obok chociaż 2cm styropianu, przykryj obydwa materiały deseczką albo membraną, dachówką czy blachodachówką i pokaż różnicę temperatur. Chociaż dalej na korzyść tej folii będzie, że temperatura pod dużo wyższa, niż w domu.

----------


## fossebastian

witam wszystkich po dość długiej nieobecności. aktualnie nie zajmuję się już montażem mat isobooster, ale zostaję wierny tej technologii. 
 Ponieważ zawsze stawiałem na najlepsze materiały dlatego chciałem poinformować o nwym produkcjie  bazującym na tejsamej technologii czyli folii pęchcerzykowej i foliach metalizowanych aluminium. Jest to produkt o nazwie Termolock. Moja wiedza na temat  izolacji wzrosła, dlatego teraz montujemy ten produkt ze względu na ulepszoną konstrukcję, co daje mi jako wykonawcy mozliwość wystawiania dłuższej  gwarancji na montaż.

----------


## kubica2020

Kilka dni temu umieściłam post na temat izolacjimatami  termolcok, którą zamontowała mi firma , wstawiłam zdjęcia bo chciałam podzielic się swoimi spostrzeżeniami ,chyba post był nie podrodze komuś i go usunelii... niestety przekonałam się jak działa to forum.... :mad:

----------


## cezary.pl

To że usunęli Twój, to jestem w stanie zrozumieć, ale dla czego usunęli mój? :ohmy:

----------


## Mateusz Jan

Dzień dobry. Szukam rozwiązania dla domku wypoczynkowego w górach - ocieplenie poddasza, przy niewielkich funduszach i większym niż w innych miejscach zagrożeniu gryzoniami. Na stronie Muratora https://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/...upFh-sVZe.html jest informacja, że "Promieniowanie podczerwone stanowi 90% całkowitego nośnika energii cieplnej w budynkach w lecie i 75% - w zimie. Onduterm odbija od swojej powierzchni do 92% promieniowania cieplnego i jest w stanie wchłonąć jedynie 1% energii cieplnej." Czy ta informacja jest błędna? Pozdrawiam, dziękuję z góry za odpowiedź.

----------


## Mateusz Jan

tu również Murator i pozytywna opinia na temat "folie termoizolacyjne z wypełnieniem z pianki polietylenowej i zewnętrzną warstwą z folii metalizowanej odbijającej promieniowanie" https://muratordom.pl/budowa/dach/iz...prDa-RGBA.html

----------


## Mateusz Jan

> iso ściema  kolejna marketingowa bzdura !! nie mająca poparcia w faktach !
>   tu jest pokazane że niczego niezgodnego z zasadami być nie może !!!
>  ta a świstak siedzi, bo Emilka była nieletnia !!! zasady pomiaru są jasne dla wszystkich tylko nie dla 
> naciągaczy ! którzy zaginają rzeczywistość ! nie mniej bardzo dobrze że minimum przyzwoitości zachowali.
> te parametry zaraz powyżej, to jest jedyna prawdziwa rzecz w tej całej nagonce na zaginanie fizyki.
> 
> zamieściłem pakiet szybowy o U 0,47 W/m2K 4 komory i 3 powłoki .. jakoś chce wyjść to co w ITB wychodzi .. szyba była dokładnie badana HOT BOX'em i jakoś nie jojczę że powinno być badane inaczej. Obiektywnie parametry szyby zespolonej na samym powietrzu robią bardzo dobre wrażenie. 
> 
> Sprawa jest prosta i zgodna z tym co podajecie na wykresie i realne osiągi to 
> ...


Tutaj również porównanie do okna, którego Pan użył. https://alufox.pl/pl/c/8-zjawisko-strat-ciepla
ale najtaniej wychodzi zakup Baufol bo poniżej 6 zł za metr kwadratowy

----------


## Kaizen

> Tutaj również porównanie do okna, którego Pan użył. https://alufox.pl/pl/c/8-zjawisko-strat-ciepla


Okna? Okna są lustrem dla promieniowania cieplnego.

A obrazki są kłamliwe. Żeby folia odbijała promieniowanie musi być na nie wystawiona. Jak jest schowana pod dachówką, kartongipsem czy nawet farba to na gwizdek cały bajer marketingowy, bo ta warstwa się nagrzeje i będzie przewodziła cieplo. A jak wiadomo aluminium jest jednym z lepszych przewodników - dlatego robi się z niego radiatory.

----------


## Mateusz Jan

Czy z tego wynika, że oba podane przeze mnie linki do artykułów z Muratora są błędne, nieprofesjonalne?
https://muratordom.pl/budowa/dach/iz...prDa-RGBA.html
https://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/...upFh-sVZe.html
P.S. no i ten przykład koca ratunkowego użyty przez producenta Alufox? Przecież koce ratunkowe folie NRC są powszechnie używane w ratownictwie medycznym?

----------


## Kaizen

> P.S. no i ten przykład koca ratunkowego użyty przez producenta Alufox? Przecież koce ratunkowe folie NRC są powszechnie używane w ratownictwie medycznym?


Pod warunkiem, że nie są pomalowane ani niczym przykryte. To podstawowe przekłamanie w marketingu tego typu rozwiązań.
Owszem. Odbijają promieniowanie - ale tam, gdzie ono jest. I muszą być na nie wystawione.

Taka ciekawostka:



Cały film ciekawy, ale wyjaśnienie, dlaczego nie użyli aerożelu (najlepszy izolator), lecz... co2 (nie, folia nie robi za izolator - choć z pewnością coś daje - chroni przed przegrzaniem odbijając promieniowanie w dzień ale tylko dlatego, że jest na nie wystawiona) zaczyna się ok. 9:45. A trzeba pamiętać, że tam atmosfera znikoma i promieniowanie ma większy udział, niż u nas.

----------


## Mateusz Jan

Skoro co2 jako izolator (NASA chciało obniżyć wagę, tak?) - to wychodzi na to, że jedyną rzeczą, która działa w matach jest warstwa powietrza w samej macie (pęcherzyki) oraz zalecana pustka powietrzna i układ dwóch a nawet trzech warstw folii? Jeśli zatem cenowo mam około 18 zł za metr kwadratowy (Baufol 3 x 6 zł) i układ trzech warstw (między krokwie i pod krokwie) to może wtedy ma to sens? Płyta PIR 5 cm kosztuje 49 zł za m.kw., wełna drzewna stiecoflex 40 zł za m2, no chyba że dam styropian po prostu... ale to dalej za 10 cm 33 zł. Nie chcę dawać wełny bo wszyscy dokoła tej lokalizacji walczą z gryzoniami, kunami itp.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli zatem cenowo mam około 18 zł za metr kwadratowy (Baufol 3 x 6 zł) i układ trzech warstw (między krokwie i pod krokwie) to może wtedy ma to sens?


Przelicz. I o ile będzie to miało gorsze U od 1cm EPS (też uwzględniając warstwy powietrza nad i pod) za 3zł/m2.

A może po 5, 10 czy 20 latach najtaniej wyjdzie 5cm wełny? A może 15cm?

Wszystko do policzenia.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.ph...-termoizolacji

----------


## Mateusz Jan

dziękuję za informacje. spróbuję policzyć.

----------

